# March/April FET



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi  Ladies,

There are so many of us that it's hard to keep up with everyone.  I was just wondering if anyone else is doing FET.  I am waiting for   to show which sould be in about 2 weeks the I will be monitored from day 12 to see when I ovulate for FET.

So there is anyone out there would love to hear from you.

Emily - If there are a few of us could you start a new thread.... like you don't have enough to do as it is!!  Hope all is well with yourself and DH.

Love, Anne X


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Anne

I dont see why there cant be a thread for the FET ladies

I know it does get a bit hectic on the main threads

I did a fet threa for jan/feb and it worked well 

Will keep an eye on this thread and when we have a few will make up a list 

Am ok thanks how are you honey

Emilyxx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks Emily.

Have a great weekend.

Love, Anne X


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi there
can i join this thread? I'm feeling a little lost but I'm doing FET too. I had IVF BFN on Feb 24th and went straight onto FET that AF. 
Started estrogen march 2nd - was due to ET this week but lining growing slowly so ET delayed.
Am now on high estrogen dose and baby aspirin - scan on monday to check uterus and if all goes well ET will be 23/24th march. 
Would be great to find some cycle buddies - there is a few people on FET page also 
nichola.x


----------



## newbie (Sep 29, 2005)

hi i was wondering could i join this thread too

i started my nasal spray last sunday12th march for fet,,,,, had a go at icsi in november but i over stimulated they got 33 eggs and 19 fertilized so we are going at it again,,, 

i have really been feeling the side effects of the spray this time round,,, anyone else feeling hormonal on this spray....

hope to speak to you all soon

newbiexx

p.s am i on the right cycle buddie board??


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Now there are a few of you

I will start a list for  you

look forward to getting to know u all during ur treatment and hopefully throughout each and everyones pregnancies also  

i am not cycling but will be here to offer support in any way i can during ur treatment so if u need anything 

then shout!!

wishing u all lots of 

Emilyxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Mar/Apr 2006 bunnys   ​
Anne_7 FET Mar/apr ET 24/04     

ritzisowner FET ET due 23/24 march    

Newbie FET D/R 12/03     

Soulcyster Medicated FET BT 23/03    

Spookedout natural FET ET around 14/15 April    

   

Emilyxxxx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Emily,

We got a few ladies now   

Hi Nichola and Newbie, how are you guys?  Newbie what alot of eggs you got there.  We it looks like you both are doing a medicated FET.  This is my first FET, but I am doing it naturally.  Had a MC earlier this month so I have to wait for a full cycle before we can go again, which should be around 14th April.  My daughter is also due to have her first baby on the 14th April, which is good Friday the day I was born!!  I hope all of this is a good omen!!  or am I going .  Nichola how many frosties do you have in the freezer?  I have 7 they defrost 2 at a time.  I look forward to following your journeys.

Love, Anne X


----------



## newbie (Sep 29, 2005)

hi anne

this is my first fet too... good luck with the natural cycle it wont be long coming around so sorry to hear about your mc....  

hi nichola and emily......

when do you start your fet nichola........

i have been a wee bit up and down with the nasal spray.....my hormones up the left... i was watching a dvd today.... in her shoes it was very good... i cried the whole way through the film.....sad or wot....

hope to speak to  yous soon

newbie


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Emily, I think I will be having ET around 24th April.  Hope all is well with yourself.  

Love, Anne X


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi there!

I was on the Jan/Feb FET board.  However, my natural FET was cancelled and I started a medicated cycle on March 3rd.  I should be having ET in a couples days.  I have a blood test tomorrow.

Soulcyster


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Welcome Soulcyster,

Wishing you all the best with ET.  Let us know how it goes.

Love, Anne X


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Fet bunnys!!

Just popping in to see how u r all doing

Soulcyster  for ur transfer

Anne how r u doing honey
thinking of u sweetie

Newbie and Nichola how r u both

How r u all getting along

Love to all

Emilyxx


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi girls. Just thought I'd join you. I'm having Natural FET. ET is going to be about 14/15 April. 

Look forward to getting to know you all.

SpookedOut


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

HI ladies,

Emily - It's been rather lonely on this thread!! I think we have been deserted 
Hope all is well with yourself? How are you feeling, as the last time I remember that your back was playing you up? Make sure you have a relaxing weekend.
 Spooked I know we have  together before. I am also due to have ET around April the 14th, just waiting on AF to start.

Newbie and Nichola how are you guys. Hope you both have a great weekend.

Love, Anne X


----------



## newbie (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi emily, anne, soulcyster, spookedout, ritzisowner 

i had stopped looking here because i thought u all had abandoned the thread as well...glad u's are back....

I am due for my fet on 12th april... so nearly there.....i started the progynova the other day so hopefully they will get rid of all my hormonal sympton....i have been very hormonal.....   

anyway im glad we are all in it together....good luck everyone....

how many embryos do you all have frozen....

newbie


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Newbie,

I have 7 frosties, not too sure about anyone else. How many do you have in the freezer? Not long to go now. I'm still waiting on AF...but I feel so bloated.

I can't believe how heavy I am. When I was in the UK I was only 7 1/2 to 8 stone size 8 I am now 10 stone!!! size 12, which I think is a 10 in the UK or am I just kidding myself. Mind you it's all (.)(.) and  .

Have a great weekend.

Love, Anne X


----------



## newbie (Sep 29, 2005)

lucky you size 10....im a 14....but hey theres more of me to love...lol....   

i  have 19 frosties... i know loads or wot.... my stomach was really bloated.. when i had ec in november any wonder.....  

i am bloated a bit at the mo too..... 

have a good weekend too..... r u heading out anywhere....

newbie....xx


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey ho, we're getting chattier now!! Anne, nice to speak again  - your tickers are great. it's great that you have some frosties, especially after three horrid negative cycles. I don't know how long it would have taken me to get back to treatment if I didn't know this time round it was going to be a drugless fet. I'm a complete wimp and find the fully monty cycle completely draining. But here i am, raring to go again (although if it's negative again, I will just scream with frustration   - I mean what does a girl have to do to get a result around here   I am so in sympathy with you over the weight issue. I've gone up a dress size too since I started the treatment. I've stopped smoking too recently and that's not helping, but I've joined a gym recently and have been    three times a week for a few weeks now. I'm determined to keep it up - it may help deal with the tension that builds up during the 2ww, provided I don't overdo it of course. I have six frosties, I see you have seven. Do they have a ticker for successful thawing? We need one to help them on I think. 

Hello to newbie, Emily JB, Soulcyster and Ritziowner. I see a few of you are due to have fet round mid april, so it should be fun. Ritziowner, I hope you're feeling confident about your embies today. 

Well better go and wrap up things for the week. Have a good weekend everyone!

Spookedout


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Mar/Apr 2006 bunnys   ​
Anne_7 FET Mar/apr ET 24/04     

ritzisowner FET  Testing 06/04      

Newbie FET D/R 12/03 ET 12/04     

Soulcyster Medicated FET BT 23/03    

Spookedout natural FET ET around 14/15 April    

Camilla Medicated FET April    

Jasminey Medicated FET April, Scan 07/04    

   

Emilyxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Ladies

welcome to spookedout!!

Wishing u lots of goodluck on ur treatment

Anne i read the messages daily but dont want to make myself seem  by talking to ones self!!

Back seems to be all better ta think its the new patches they are fab, i have af yesterday today day 2 and just starting to feel some twinges whereby normally i cant sit!! definitly good hey!!

Newbie good to hear from u also honey

soulcyster not long til et for u hey hun

nichola hope ur doing ok

Check in to see u all real soon

Love to all

Emilyxx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Spookedout - Found these couldn't find defrosting, but hope you like one of them      
Spooked, lets not have any negative talking here!! You won't have to worry if it doesn't work as it will be working this time OK!!!!  We should name ourselves "It's our time"  . Each and every one on this thread is going to get a BFP as we are all going to visualise, right, OK.  It is happening for us now, April is out time.  All we have to do is believe what we are saying and it will be. I do believe! 


Emily - I know what you mean about talking to yourself, I'm sure I've done that on one thread before!!  What stickers do you put on your back? Seems like a great idea. I need a AF dance           

Newbie - 19 frosties wow.... that is alot, how many eggs did you have collected? I had 17, best ever, but 6 were immature. Sounds like you have a good crop of eggs.

Off to work now.

Love, Anne X


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

I agree with Anne

April will be "your time"

   

Anne i dont stick them on my back altho i guess i could

the stick on things are pain patches they release pain meds at a certain amount each hour they are mainly for endo pain but help with the back

Tonight have had to lay down with my hot water bottle and take paracetamol but much better than being on another planet on various other things!!

First AF with them so its trial and error but so far so good, its taken a new specialist but one with knowledge who specialises in endo and ivf is just what i needed!!

Hope everyone has a good weekend i will try to post but it is dh weekend off and it doesnt happen very often so not about as much as "usual"

Love Emilyxx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Emily - I had a friend who had endo many years ago.  All I remember is that she had to take time off work everytime she had AF as the pain was unbearable.  He is a tip don't know if will help, but I suppose it's worth a try!!  Two weeks prior to AF reduce your sugar level no sweets or chocolate replace them with brown bread and honey if you have an urge.  Enjoy your weekend with DH.

Love, Anne X


----------



## newbie (Sep 29, 2005)

hi all.....

hope you all are having a nice weekend......

just a quick message,,,, i woke early and cant sleep so im surfing at 0830 how sad......    was out at a friends house last nite.....didnt get in till near 4 and still cant have a lie in.....

emily here is a little AF dance       

anne i had 33 eggs when i had my ec in nov,,,, but because i had so many they wouldnt do a et....

chin up everyone and stay positive.....   

   

newbie


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Hello ladies, can I join you? I'm just about to start HRT for medicated FET. Started as natural, but my progesterone levels didn't go up   so now it's been turned into a medicated one. It's my first FET (have had 7 IVFs) and I feel like a novice and am fretting about everything, like why didn't my progesterone go up, don't like the sound of being on HRT (that's for women who are passed their fertile life, can't they call it something else, like young & fertile persons RT?) although it's probably the same stuff they use when they shut downt the ovaries for IVF. Does anyone know if it has any side effects? 

Trying to think of good, positive things at the moment and why medicated might be better than natural, but p***ed off because my body let me down and worried what it means. Has anyone else had their natural FET cancelled because of low progesterone?

This means my ET will be in a months time, rather than tomorrow as I'd thought   At least the weather will be warmer and there's a better chance of getting pregnant in spring/summer, so I've heard. Hopefully will be back feeling more positive when I've recovered from the news.

Fingers crossed for everyone on this thread. Look forward to getting to know you. 

Love
Camilla


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies 

Hope I'm ok to join this thread too?  I'm currently on week 2 of buserelin (FET medicated cycle) with my down reg scan this coming Friday.  If all goes well then ET is expected to be in approx 3 weeks.  Like you Camilla thinking of the Spring/Summer and the lovely warm weather.  Very best of luck to everyone on this tread.

Jasminey


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Hope that everyone is doing ok

Wishing a warm welcome to Jasminey and Camilla

wishing u both lots of  for that spring/summer 

Love Emilyxx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Jasminey and Camilla have joined welcome to you both.

I hope there is some truth about falling pregnant in the spring as my daughter who is now 22 was conceived in the spring April to be precised...April will be good for us all 

Love, Anne X


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

sorry i disapperared - i lost this thread and just came across it again (must be the drugs!). I've been posting on the FET board rather than here at cycle buddies......??

anyway, i'm fine, a few scares with bleeding but doing ok. we test this thursday and while i want it to be over i really don't want it to be over - madness!

i've read the thread and will try and keep up - but i'm not so great and following this stuff.....

hope you are all doing okay!

nichola.x


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Nichola - Have you had ET yet?  You last post was that it was delayed, so where are you now with your tx.  Ops just read your footer, good luck for the 6th april not that you need it as it will be a BFP.

Love, Anne X

P.S Where has everyone gone!!!


----------



## HelenG (Mar 11, 2003)

Hi everybody
please can I join you? - I am on a natural FET but haven't posted much as scared I wouldn't get this far!
good news is I have just had two embies (grade 1 and 2) put back this Monday so started my two week wait - I was SO nervous for the morning phonecall - we had 6 frozen and they thawed 3 to get 2 (phew!) I burst into tears when she told me as for my last FET (long time ago) I lost all 8 frozen ones.....
Feeling a bit weird as first time with no drugs and wondering if my body can do it without!
Have taken this week off work to chill out....its so hard to know what to do for the best!
Be good to catch up with you all and offer support and positive thoughts...
(am just going to read back over everyones posts to catch up!)
Good luck everyone
THINK POSITIVE!!!!
take care
HelenG

PS nichola - here's to a BFP for tomorrow xx


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi girls!

I had ET on Saturday so I'm on the wonderful 2ww!  I am currently on a medicated FET cycle.  I'm starting to worry as I don't have a single symptom yet - however, I was told that because I wasn't on a full IVF cycle and my ovaries weren't stimulated I wouldn't get any symptoms.

Soul


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Soul and Helen  and congratulations to making it to the 2ww.

Soul - Looks like you have done well, 2 embries defrosted nicely none waisted hey!! Helen you haven't done too bad yourself.

On this thread we are all to visualise the embryos implanting into the lining digging and digging deeper and deeper. It's all positive here OK so no worrying OK Soul  as we all are going to get BFP.

Love, Anne X


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Mar/Apr 2006 bunnys   ​
Anne_7 FET Mar/apr ET 24/04     

ritzisowner FET  Testing 06/04      

Newbie FET D/R 12/03 ET 12/04     

Soulcyster Medicated FET  Testing 11/04     

HelenG FET  Testing 17/04     

Spookedout natural FET ET around 14/15 April    

Camilla Medicated FET April    

Jasminey Medicated FET April, Scan 07/04    

   

Emilyxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya FET Bunnies

Welcome to Helen

 in the  Helen and soul

 Nichola for testing tomorrow  for a 

a quick  to Anne, Spooked out Newbie and anyone i missed!!

      

Emilyxx


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Thanks for the welcome! I'm on my second day of sniffing Synarel now and have finally finished feeling sorry for myself about my natural cycle being cancelled and turned into a medicated one. 

Good luck to Nichola tomorrow, you must be itching to do a sneaky test I bet! Fingers crossed for you to Soul, when do you test? Welcome to the thread Helen and well done for getting this far. And welcome Jasminey, looks like I'll be about a week behind you. Sorry if I've missed anyone, still getting to know all the names.

I'm convinced there's something about spring for getting pregnant. I got pregnant with my daughter (now 5) in spring, and in spring last year too (ectopic), so although I've had 1 IUI and 7IVFs in all, I've only ever got pregnant in spring. We've planted some symbolic sunflowers in the garden (although they won't be up for a while yet) and all my weeds are starting to grow, which I think is a good sign! I actually read some research a while ago, can't remember where, which said that statistically, the likelyhood of getting pregnant in spring and summer was higher. I guess in bygone times, there was a greater chance of the baby surviving if it was born when it was warm, so it's built into our systems still.

Are you ladies at work or trying to pass the time at home? I work from home, which is full of distractions (the internet, the dog, fertility friends, the bisquit tin) and I'm trying to get my head around writing a research report about petrol stations in Switzerland, which is not very exciting. 

Hope it's sunny where you are so you can go outside and get the spring feeling.   

Love
Camilla


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies -

Just a quick update:  May not go for down reg scan on Friday as AF has not yet arrived (due today) so may have to wait till next week sometime?  AF has been a bit erratic since my BFN in December!  

By the way I was wondering who you all tell when you're cycling?  I don't tell anyone not even closest family - is that wrong?  I just feel it really takes the pressure off.  I do miss not having anyone to talk to though.

How are the rest of you doing?  

Look forward to hearing from you all.

Jasmineyxx


----------



## HelenG (Mar 11, 2003)

Hi all

hope everyone is ok - thanks for welcome and putting me on the list Emily - my test date is 17th April.
Anne - I'm visualising I'm visualising!! lots of positive vibes for everyone!!!!!

Jasminey - my af was late for this natural FET and normally I am spot on so don't worry - its weird wishing for af isn't it! All will be fine.
- I have only ever told my mum and sister about treatment - it does make it very difficult sometimes - thats why this site is so brilliant and people really understand x

Camilla - I agree about springtime we have always gone for treatment at this time and have Jack as a result x - plus I just want to hibernate through the winter! I have taken this week off work and back in next week. I agree about distractions - my dogs legs are a log shorter after all the walking he's been getting! I am also into jammy dodgers at the moment - hey whatever gets us through!! Good luck with your cycle.

Soul - I have zero symptoms too! -  when is your test date? are you off work? fingers crossed for you.

Nichola - good luck for your BFP tomorrow - think positive - you have got this far, a brilliant sign!

Newbie and spooked out - good luck for your ET's - not long now!

take care all

THINK POSITIVE!

HelenG
xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

i am now absolutely crapping myself! I was so sure it was going to be negative but now i'm secretly hoping it will be positive...no idea really though so it will be a surprise either way....

my closest family know of treatment and not sure if it helps or not. My brother and sister have children and so we told them so they would know why i couldn't babysit or pick the kids up - they are positive about it all but wont call to find out, they'll wait for me so i don't feel pressure really. I know though they do not understand and wish it were different... 

my closest friends know too - mainly because we're christian and so we feel prayer support is very important - and it's second nature to us to ask for prayer etc...about 5 people know at church. 

The best person has been my friend who lives away - she has emailed and text a lot simply to say she is thinking of me and praying for the embryos to hold on....there has been no pressure or invasive questions, just support. She also has a lively toddler on her hands and has always said just the right thing when we've hooked up for coffee...it's been nothing but a joy to see her baby grow over the months and she is so wonderful with my IF that it's been easy to hear baby talk!

sorry for the waffle - am very nervous! Hope you are all okay in all the different stages of this journey

nichola.x


----------



## HelenG (Mar 11, 2003)

Good Luck Nichola for your test today            
thinking of you and that BFP you're going to get!!!!!!
take care x

HelenG


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicola - can't wait to hear about your good news 

Jasmineyx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

tested today and it's positive!!!!!

still can't believe it!    good luck to all still to test,

love nichola.x


----------



## HelenG (Mar 11, 2003)

Nichola 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!
SO pleased for you
here's to a happy healthy nine months ahead!!
WELL DONE YOU!!!! YEAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!
 

take care
HelenG


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

WOW

Nichola

  

   

Fantastic news

Hope that this is the first of many spring  for this thread

Emilyxxx


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi all - absolutely fantastic news about Nicola 

I'm not going for my down reg scan tomorrow as my period hasn't arrived?  I'm to carry on with the down reg for the time being until it arrives

Did anyone see the story in one the main papers today I think it was either the mail or the express whereby a couple won a competition for a free IVF Cycle at a Birmingham hospital?  The cycle was a success and they have twin girls - unbelievable!!!

Hope the rest of you are ok?  Speak soon.

Jasmineyx


----------



## newbie (Sep 29, 2005)

hi all sorry havent been on for the past few days been a bit down.. havent been in work since tuesday and not going back till monday......but reading all the posts have cheered me up.... 

congratulations nichola.... im so pleased for you..... best of luck      

good luck to all....

speak soon

newbie xx


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Congratulations Nicola!
    
That's fantastic news!
I was reading your previous posts and so excited to turn the page and see what happened. You and your husband must be over the moon. Hope you have a wonderful pregnancy.

Welcome back Newbie. Hope you're feeling better.

Love
Camilla


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Nichola - Fantastic news congratulations on your BFP 

What a way for us to start.. remember ladies positive thinking as we all are going to get our BFP on this thread   and remember to visualise 

    for us all.

Jasminey - What a wonderful story they are always good to hear.

Love, Anne X


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi guys

thanks to you all for your kind words......still can't take it in really.

lee wants me to test again tomorrow to make sure - i think he's in shock poor boy......i am so excited though.

it's funny too as 5 years ago today we conceived our first baby the very first time we made love.....we had always associated april 6th with sadness as we knew the baby would not make it from the start, but now april 6th will always be the day we found out we were having this baby(s) - it's a new start i guess, a hopeful future......

hoping for lots more BFP's - i'll keep checking in......good luck

nichola.x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

How are we all

Hope that u r all having a fab weekend

Jasminey hope that AF arrives for u soon so u can have that scan

Nichola hope that ur still on  so so  for u and dh

Anne its getting nearer for u honey

Soul how r u feeling in the  sending lots of  to u

Helen hope that the  isnt sending u too  

Spookedout hope ur doing ok honey

Newbie and camilla hope that u r both doing ok

Hope u have some  wherever u r

Love to all
Food shopping is waiting for me!!

Emilyxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Mar/Apr 2006 bunnys   ​
Anne_7 FET Mar/apr ET 24/04     

ritzisowner FET    

Newbie FET D/R 12/03 ET 12/04     

Soulcyster Medicated FET  Testing 11/04     

HelenG FET  Testing 17/04     

Spookedout natural FET ET around 14/15 April    

Camilla Medicated FET April    

Jasminey Medicated FET April,    

   

Emilyxxxx


----------



## newbie (Sep 29, 2005)

hi all.... just a quick hello.... hope you all had a good weekend

just back from my scan......all ok the lining of my womb has thickened well so i am going ahead for fet on wednesday if the embryos thaw ok..... so fingers crossed......

speak soon
newbie


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Newbie fantastic news about the scan honey
Lots and lots of     for wednesday for the thaw and transfer 

Nichola  

Soul and Helen hope that the  is going ok honeyz

Soul and Anne

Wishing u both a    for tomorrow!!

Have a wonderful day both of u

Love to anyone i have missed

Emilyxxxx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Emily, thanks for your birthday posts 

Soul,  

It will be a BFP for you.

Love, Anne X


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey chicks - how you all doing today?? 

I'm fine, just been to hoppie for another blood test (ouch,this one hurt!  ). I went in on Saturday for one too. They're checking for my o/v surge and then my replacement will be around that time. Hopefully sometime this week/early next week. I don't know if they will give me prog pessaries as this is a natural fet - anyone know? It all seems so, well,,,, easy compared to normal ICSI......I bet the 2ww will be murder though.....

Newbie - great news about Wednesday - hooorrrrahhhhhh!!!!  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and those precious little frosties!! 

Ritziowner (Nichola), I've PM'd you, but again, huge congratutions on you wonderful news!!!!!! I hope you have a happy and healthy eight months!! 

Emily - hiya. Thanks for keeping the list in tip top condition.

Anne, I totally get your positive vibe thing. I've never tried it - but I've never had a positive result either - hmmmmmm. Maybe I'll give this a try!! It can't do any harm. Most of my buddies think I'm    anyway!!

Jasminey, hope your cycle is progressing well and that your a/f has arrived/will arrive very soon. 

Helen G - hope you're feeling positive and looking after yourself. What a fantastic thaw rate - I can understand why you were worried. I hae six in the freezer and I'm asked for three to be thawed til we see how we get on. I don't want to waste any of the embies unnecessarily. Well done you!! I hope you enjoyed your time off work?

Soulcyster - hope you are feeling good too and the 2ww isn't too painful.....

Oh my god Camilla  - 7 IVF's. You are the bravest person I've ever met. Here's hoping this is the spring when you'll get the result you sooo deserve. 

Id better go and do some work, but lots of love and baby dust to all!!

  

SpookedOut


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you all had a nice week-end. We went to Ikea, that is, I went to Ikea and left DH, DD and DP (dear puppy) outside, which was just as well because it was so crowded and DH is allergic to Ikea and it would have ruined our whole week-end if I'd dragged him inside. Got myself a Poeng chair which is so comfy and rocks a bit when I sit in it. Can't help thinking how perfect it would be as a nursing chair....  Went to visit DH's uncle in Southend - the highlight of my day was when we took the DP (five month old) inside and he sat still for a whole hour and didn't bite anybody or destroy anything. DP has been causing marital friction lately, DH says he's too much trouble and I say yes that's true but he's my baby substitute and he's not going anywhere and he's supercute even if he's naughty! 

Trying to get into work mode again and looking forward to Easter, when DH will have five days off!!! We only usually see him on week-ends because he has to commute so can't wait. 

I'm thinking about you all and sending you lots of       . The waiting is frustrating isn't it - whichever stage you're at. Wishing you tonns of luck with you test tomorrow Soul    . I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.  Helen, you haven't got long to go either now, just one more week!     to you too!  Newbie, good luck for your ET on Tuesday    . Nichola, hope you're having a wonderful time. Are you telling people yet or keeping it to yourselves?

Spookedout, not long to go for you now, and Anne, you're getting there as well. Thanks for keeping the positive wibes coming everyone, we all need it because waiting is just grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr no matter how much shopping I do or how many magazines I read and how much aimless searching the net reading about celebrities I do. I actually keep tabs on which celebs are having babies and which ones are  rumoured to be trying etc...... 

Do you know when your ET is Jasminey? I don't know yet, don't think I'll have my scan for another two weeks, it depends when AF appears. 

Love 
Camilla


----------



## HelenG (Mar 11, 2003)

Anne!!!

 Soul!!!!

hope you both have a great day xx

Soul - Hope 2ww is going ok is tomorrow testing? loads of positive vibes  xxxxx good luck x
Newbie - two sleeps til Wednesday!! yeah! - loads of luck will be thinking of youxx are you staying off work?
Spookedout - I'm on a natural FET and have had nothing not even pessaries! its so surreal without drugs and a nice rest for the old body - just hoping my body can do it without!! oops sorry Anne _of course my body WILL do it without!!!_   

big AF dance for Jasminey!! hope it arrives soon x

Hi to Camilla - v sunny here today! major distraction!!!
Hi to Nichola on cloud nine! xxx
well I am on day 7 of 2ww now - starting to feel a bit periody  but if six 2ww's have taught me anything its _you just never know!_ and it isn't over til the fat (af) lady sings! so my positive light is still on!

take care everyone

THINK POSITIVE!!!!

HelenG


----------



## Gussy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hello everyone  

Was hoping I could join you all as I have been posting on another thread and I think you have all moved here! 

I am at the ARGC being treated for immune problems and currently half way through a non medicated FET.  I have PCOS but for once my hormones seem to be doing something nearly normal and as it is thought that medication prompts an over active immune response in some people (like me  ) that we should non medicated if possible.

So tomorrow I have a scan to see how my womb lining is doing and to see I have a dominant follicle.  Am praying that everything will be okay and that the FET will go ahead post ovulation at the beginning of next week.  That assumes our frosties also thaw of course.  I felt quite okay until today and anxiety has stepped in big time made worse by a row with my DH who seemed to seemed a bit too dismissive of all my worries!  Am now trying to stay calm at work doing deep breathing and of course posting on FF!  

Wonderful to hear your great news Nichola.         I was following your story on the other thread and I am delighted for you.  It's so good to read all the success stories.

Positive vibes to everyone on the 2WW, I am thinking of you and wishing you lots of luck.

Love

Becky
xxx


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi Gussy and welcome to the tread! I'm at ARGC as well, and have immune problems like you. I've never been offered Humira though. What is it and what does it do? 

Honestly, husbands! What are they thinking? It should be all about keeping us destressed and happy at this time, isn't it? My DH is generally supportive, but he's a bit down at the moment because his contract was terminated early (he's in IT) and he'll be out of a job in four weeks time. As my homeopath says, "the universe will provide". I've come to realise that when it comes to the IVF process, my DH can never really understand what I'm going through. Sometimes I get lots of sympathy when I don't really need it, or no sympathy when I do! I think my best bet for comfort is Fertility Friends, magazines and chocolate! 

Happy birthday Anne and Soul, hope you both have a great day!   

Love
Camila


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi again everyone,
Just thinking about all the wonderful things I can do when I get my BFP this time. I'm going to spend our money on babies and ourselves (and paying back IVF debts - oooops), not on drugs and bloodtests. We can plan the rest of our lives. We can re-connect with all our friends with babies. I can't wait to be pregnant! It's going to be such good fun! I'm going for the Gwen Stephani pregnancy look, definitely (anyone read Grazia?), perhaps minus the high heels. I'm going to drink at least two litres of water a day and look the best I've looked for five years, because I'll have nothing more to worry about! I'm going to wear a bikini on the beach and not worry about my figure. I'm going to get the pregnancy books down from the attic and display them on the coffee table. I'm going to find the lovliest babynames and then talk about nothing else for eight months. I'm going to enjoy everyone elses good luck.  I'm going to post on the pregnancy thread of fertility friends! I'm finally going to tell my family and friends some good news!

What are you going to do in a few days/weeks time when you get your BFP?

Love
Camilla


----------



## Gussy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Camilla,

I loved your post - I think I'll be doing all the same things as you plus of course organising a wonderful holiday that I can actually plan for, buy nice clothes that I may actually the money for, relax without waiting for the next telephone call, enjoy focusing on nuturing my marriage, drink normal tea and eat biscuits, cakes and sweets when I feel like it!  I was at my nephews 3rd bithday party yesterday which was lovely but I think I most long to go to his next party with my own baby in tow.  Funnilly enough when my 1st IVF treatment initially worked the 1st thing I bought was the Mirium Stoppard pregnancy book.  When it failed I put it back in the carrier bag I had bought it in and have hidden it on top of our bookshelves.  I long for the day that I can actually follow it from start to end.  

My immune results showed that I have very high levels of TNF cells which are a by-product of NK cells.  These cause inflamation in the uterus and resistence to drugs.  The humira helps to bind these overactive TNF cells together to stop them being so destructive.  I will also be taking steroids from next week and having IVIG around ET.  What treatment have you had to have?

I have to say I am so grateful to the ARGC for pinpointing all these problems, we have always had good embryos and while the 1st IVF treatment was a success - albeit short lived it was fantastic to at last have a reason for things not working as they should have.  

We have 10 frosties.  6 from our 1st treatment just at the 2 cell stage - no idea on quality as frozen as soon as they had fertilised and 2  3 cell above average embryos from our second treatment.  I am so hoping that we get 2 that de thaw normally and go on to divide.  I am already dreading the phone calls and must try and think that I am in a better position than I could be if we only had the 2 left.

Tomorrow I have to get my immune bloods checked and then hopefully will get the results back from Chicago very fast so that we can get the prescription in enough time.  Humira isn't stocked everywhere so this could be a challenge over the easter weekend.  I don't want to buy it now as it's £960!

I'm in at the ARGC tomorrow for my scan - have you had yours yet?

Good to hear my lovely DH isn't totally unique!  He is wonderful most of the time but I despair when he won't make any exceptions for me not feeling quite myself, it frustrates me so much that he can't understand!  

Love

Becky
xx


----------



## HelenG (Mar 11, 2003)

at Camilla - go girl for that gwen stephani look and WEAR THE HEELS!!

Becky - great idea about holiday we have had to cancel a few in our time due to treatment
sounds like you are in good hands at ARGC - good luck

I am determined to buy and wear those cheesy pregnancy motif tee-shirts if/when I get my BFP - I will have one for every day!!!!   motifs like  'It aint over til the fat lady screams' and  FBI 'funky baby inside'

hope everyone is ok

HelenG


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

becky and helen - have you both switched to this board now - and will lucy follow you over? the other thread had gone quiet so this thread kept me going through 2ww....

still on cloud nine - lee finally accepted that we've done it - after 3 BFP tests i think he got the message.....kind of in limbo till the scan!

very good idea on the positive thinking and plans for all your BFP's that will be soon.....i had planned to buy the pregnancy bible (amazon should be sending it as we speak), decide on names (done), and get very very fat!!!

Camilla - you asked who we've told - only the people who knew we were cycling.....about 10 people i guess, close family (i'm 1 of 5 siblings) and closest friends who have really held us in prayer and supported us since our journey started in December. would love to shout from the rooftops but having had 2m/c want to have the scan first just to make sure.......

Spookedout - i pm'd you but your inbox was full so the message would not go through. Thanks for the kind message though, everyone has been so lovely, for the first time i feel that people truely understand what we're going through.....and that alone brings comfort.

you all sound in fine spirits - hope you are all okay, can't wait for you all to join me on cloud nine - i'll save some seats!

nichola.x


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

HI girls, love this thread of thinking what I'll do when I get a BFP!! I've been thinking on this. There are all sorts of thing, but I know that I am just going to spend the entire nine months worrying about one thing or another. It will start off with the first scan, when I'll worry if it's made it to 7 weeks and whether it's the right size for its age. Oh my God, it could be twins! Can I see a heart beat.? Then it will be the 12 week scan - did it make it? Is it growing properly? Are there any signs that things are not developing as they should be? Will I keep going to the gym or not? What about having the odd glass of wine? Then in the second tri, I'll start worrying about how much weight I'm putting on and the fact that I won't be able to train it off. I'll ruminate that I'm going to be a wee round ball forever and I'll never be a normal shape again. Not too sure that I'll care ultimately, but sure d/h won't be too keen. Third tri, I'll worry about money, where the baby is going to sleep, decorating the nursery, worry some more about money and finding baby carers and omg - the BIRTH!! The one suggestion I do think is me is those t-shirts though - I'd wear those in a heartbeat! I love Cheesy!

Bottom line, I won't relax until that baby is in my arms. I dream of the day of the birth sometimes, imagine d/h's face when he sees our baby for the first time. Now that, I can visualise!! He's a big Glasgow Celtic fan. I'm fully expecting him to shout "Result/Goal" or some other equally innapropriate comment - bless, I don't mind. At that stage, I'll be hugging him and telling him well done, I couldn't have done it without his "SuperSperm (we're ICSI)!       See, I told you, I love cheesy!!

Can't think of anymore, but I'll consider this for a while and revert.

I only have a handful of people who know I'm doing a FET. My d/h, best mate and best fertilityfriend (whose also now become a dear friend - go figure!). I think I'll find it easier. With each attempt I've told fewer and fewer people. It seems best - having to tell people it's negative is a nightmare. This time, when I get my BFP, I'm going to keep it under my hat at least until my first scan, and hopefully until 12 weeks, but I'm tiny, so it will depend on how long I can get on without attracting attention.

Ritzi, strange, I checked my box and it's only 30% full. I'm pretty regular in clearing it out, but never mind. As long as your happy and healthy that's what matters!

Loved all the posts recently. All very stimulating and amusing! Now, I'm off to look for those t-shirts on the internet. I might buy one on the sly and keep it - just in case.....

Have a good evening

Spookedout


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi do you mind if I join you? 
Have just started d/r for a medicated cycle.  

Although technically I'm an April / may nobody seems to be doing a FET cycle there.

I could really do with some support as this is my last go with treatment .(honest )

I hope to get to know you all soon.

will try and read back and get to know where you are in your treatment.

love the idea of the t-shirts , good for positive thinking 

speak soon

ali


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi Ali and welcome to the tread! I've only been sniffing for a week and a bit and may not have ET until early May, so I'm glad I won't be left here on my own!   You're very brave for making the decision to let this be your last cycle and I'll be keeping my fingers crossed extra hard for you! 

Love
Camilla


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Mar/Apr 2006 bunnys   ​
Anne_7 FET Mar/apr ET 24/04     

ritzisowner FET    

Newbie FET D/R 12/03 ET 12/04     

Soulcyster Medicated FET  Testing 11/04     

HelenG FET  Testing 17/04     

Spookedout natural FET ET around 14/15 April    

Camilla Medicated FET April    

Jasminey Medicated FET April,    

Gussy Natural FET April Scan 11/04    

Aliday Medicated FET April/May D/R 09/04    

   

Emilyxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*     

Hiya ladies!!!

Warm welcome to Gussy and Aliday  with ur tx wishing for a  for u both

Anne and Soul hope that u have both had a lovely birthday

Soul wishing u lots of  and    for testing tomorrow, if memory serves me right its a Blood test at clinic

 for a 

Helen    and  for the 2nd leg of the 

Nichola loving the ticker!! 

Gussy  for ur scan tomorrow hope its going well

Spooked out hope that the blood test brings the right results

Aliday hope that ur finding the d/r ok

Love to all

Emilyxxx*


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey lassies, how you all doing this morning. I tried to log on around 8 last night but the site was down for maintenance - scary stuff being without ff for a night.......

Soul, hope you had a goo birthday. I see you're testing today. I do hope you're mananaging these last few hours without going completely mad!! Good luck. My fingers and toes are crossed for you!!   I soooooooo hope you get a  

Newbie, you must be getting excited. E/T tomorrow. Will you hear today how many have made it through the thaw?

Aliday, welcome. It must be tough for you this time round as you know this is your last try. I'll pray extra hard for you that you this cycle works!

Ritzi, I'm coming to join you up on that cloud - can't wait to get there!

Hey Camilla, good luck on the scan today! Do you know when you're e/t will be? I do hope that you're able to get the medication ok. That sounds like a complete nightmare! It's sooooo ARGC that everything is done in a mad rush at the last minute. But hey, they get results, so that's what counts! Good luck! 

Best go and do some work (I keep threatening to do some.....)

SpookedOut


----------



## newbie (Sep 29, 2005)

hi all hows it going    

thanks spooked out,,,,,i dont know if i can phone today too see about my frosties.,.,..they told me to phone tomorrow morning at 10am......    maybe i will ring just to check,.,....

im really excited now about the et...this is my first et as the last time i over reacted to the drugs so it couldnt go ahead.....thanks for all the good luck wishes....

good luck for your scan today camilla, soul good luck for today, welcome aliday, and hi and good luck to everyone else.......

is there anything i should avoid to eat after my et...??

speak to you all soon love,,,

newbie

xx


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi Girls,

How are you feeling today? Hope you're all feeling positive and queuing up for those cheesy T-shirts.

I've been wondering whether I should do the Gwynneth Paltrow rather than the Gwen Stephani, a bit more grown up if you know what I mean. When I was pregnant with my daughter I (literally) bumpted into Gwynneth in the doorway of the Zita West clinic on Harley Street. She was hiding in the doorway behind a large black cape thing, and she said "Sorry" in a New York drawl. I guess it's quite fetching and demure for pregnancy with all that black and natural colour and fibres. I won't be doing an Angelina though, she looks to me like she's suffering through the whole thing in a pile of rags. And I won't be doing a Britney either since I'm no longer in my 20s and can't really support that whole casual trailertrash look thing. Any other Grazia/Hello/OK readers/sad people out there with good ideas for the celebrity pregnancy look?

I was feeling a bit down last night (hence the need to cheer myself up with celebrity nonsense), I think it's the sniffing. Suddently lost my get up and go and found it really difficult to start, let alone finish, anything. Had a good moan at DH on the phone (he works away during the week) and he was very understanding up to the point when I started talking about the holiday in the South of France (celeb spotting?) which I'm sure I deserve after this. No sign of AF yet, although not expected until the week-end at the earliest. Then it's another 5-6 days wait for the scan. SpokedOut, I think you got me confused with Becky who is also at the ARGC, she's further down the line than me and is doing a natural FET (I think, unless I'm very confused). 

Thinking of you today Soul, doing you test. Fingers crossed really really hard!!!!   

Emily, thanks a lot for keeping us all up to date and thinking about us    

Helen, how are you feeling? Any symptoms to report?    

Love
Camilla


----------



## HelenG (Mar 11, 2003)

Hi everyone
Firstly - GOOD LUCK SOUL!   thinking of you
welcome to Becky and Aliday - 
Thanks Emily for updating us all  
no news from the birthday girls?? 
Newbie - loads and loads of good wishes for your first et! exciting! 
Spooked out - did you find the t-shirts?!   hope all ok with you 
Camilla  - I think you deserve your celeb spotting holiday !! hmm got me thinking....I fancy a pampering holiday in a swanky hotel/spa maybe on continent....ooohhh all that self indulgence and not a care in the world.....
well now on day 8 of 2ww and feeling v periody - had massive headache last night which usually is precurser to af - so I was down too last night - boo! its such a roller coaster all of this (understatement of the year!)
But have positive head back on this morning   and have come into work to keep mind occupied elsewhere!!
just off to meet dh for lunch   x

take care all
KEEP UP THE POSITIVE THINKING
hey we could have a 100% success rate on this thread! yeahhhhhhhhh!

HelenG
x


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Thank you for the welcome and the warm wishes,

Camilla, I won't leave you on your own . Not finding the sniffing too hard yet,I don't think the hormones have kicked in. Last time i had headaches and hot flushes.

Helen , the 2ww is very hard ,try and keep sane  

Good luck Soul for testing      

Hoping for a good defrosting rate Newbie, I must admit that's the stage i'm dreading . Hope ET goes well    

Hi to Jasminey,Gussy, Spookedout and Anne  

ali


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey Alliday, glad to see the sniffing is not driving you   . That was the bit I hated - the d/r. It used to make me very moody indeed!

HelenG - there are some right cracking t-shirts on-line. I can't wait to be able to buy some!

Camilla - love the chat about the celebs!! So sorry you're feeling down. It's the drugs. it will soon be over. Just keep telling yourself that and keep coming here for cyber hugs in the meantime. We're here for you.   Sorry to have mixed you up with Becky re the ARGC thing - duh for me!!

Newbie - did you phone the hoppie? I'm dying to hear how your frosties got on...but I suppose they want to see how they do overnight.....don't know if there is much to avoid, other than that which you would avoid during pregnancy, pate, seafood and ucky blue cheese and the like. Not sure about that, maybe someone else knows. I know what you mean about it being exciting though!! I'm dead excited. I'm more hopeful as the embies are going to be three days old this time, rather than two days old. So the ones that go in will not have survived a freeze, gone on to develop and be real wee fighters - I hope!!

News for me is that they have detected my o/v surge and they are defrosting my embies on Friday for replacement on Saturday morning. I've to phone on Friday afternoon to see how they're coming on and book a time for Saturday. It's ideal, as it means that I won't have to work the e/t into my working day. I can go in, have it done and then go home for  wee snuggle up in the bed with my embies. The test date will be any day from 26th (Wednesday as that is when a/f is due), but I'll probably wait til the weekend to test so I can be relaxed and digest the result. My a/f is like clockwork though and I've not had any drugs, so if my a/f hasn't appeared by 28th (Friday), I think there's a fair chance it will be a positive. Here we go!! Oh how exciting!!

Good luck to all ladies. 

SpookedOut
ps Soul, where are you?


----------



## newbie (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi everyone.....

thanks again for all the good luck messages

i phoned the embryologist and is this weird or wot: she said i am just on the phone to your partner.... i was like..... what    - apparently we didnt fill in the consent form although i definitely thought we did must be some confusion... ah well... we just have to fill another in tomorrow.... well i asked her about my wee frosties and i have to phone at 4.30 so excited... fingers crossed..... im going to get my hair blowdried to cheer me up .... then go home and get defuzzed for my et...... dont want the embryologist to get electric shocks from my legs..... lol..... 

i will report back to let yous know how the frosties are..... when i get back from hairdressers......

newbie xx


----------



## Gussy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hello everyone and welcome Aliday  

Great news Spookedout, it must be a massive relief to have got this far along and it sounds like your clinic are doing all of the right things.  Sending postive vibes for some lovely frosties  

Newbie - fantastic news that everything is set for the weekend.  Am thinking of you and sending very positive thoughts.  Make sure you really enjoy a good rest over the bank holiday weekend.  

I had a very nerve wracking wait at the ARGC this morning.  A 2 hour wait and then my scan showed that contary to the monitoring cycles in the last 2 months my body is not doing what it should this time.  I am on day 14 and I wouldn't expect to ovulate until days 17 to 21 (I can have 35 day cycles) but I was so down hearted when they said my dominant folicle was only 10mm and my womb lining a long way off being ready.  As I nearly burst into tears, the consultant did say that it didn't matter things were running behind the normal cycle and that hopefully they will catch up.  He did say it wouldn't be abandoned yet which is some consulation I guess. Must think more postively!   

I had a blood test to see how much oestrogen I am currently running with and then I'll have a call later today to see if I'll go for another scan at the weekend.  I so hope that I actually ovulate.  Would anyone on a natural cycle know how long I can wait for, is there a cut off? 

Sorry this is a bit of me post.  Am sitting at work with my head in a real fuzz. 

Love

Becky
xxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi all

Becky - sorry you had a crappy hospital app. I don't know when the cut off is, my natural FET was switched to a medicated at the first scan as my lining was waaaaay behind...didn't even give me an option (which works for me, bit indecisive)...so it still sounds like there is time for your body to pick up the pace a bit....just wanted to say hope your okay really....

newbie - lol re the electric shock!!! hope the frosties are okay!....

spookedout and heleng - I need to stock up on t-shirts, point me in the right direction!!!!

Aliday - so glad you've joined us my welsh buddy (where are you cycling?) and thanks for the lovely IM.

sorry if i've missed anyone out - i'm a bit slow on keeping up - you know the type - I'm nice but dim!

am away from saturday (USA) for a week, so hoping when i get back some of you will be well on your way to joining me on cloud 9!!!  Good luck all...i guess i should switch to another board but comfy here for now (is that ok?) and dying to know how my fellow FETers get on...

nichola.x


----------



## newbie (Sep 29, 2005)

hi everyone

becky sorry you had a bad day,,, hopefully things will work out for you..... ##

i phoned up the hospital.... out of 5 of my frosties there were 2 live embryos..... so far all going ahead.... i have to phone tomorrow at 10,,,,

speak to you all tomorrow.. hopefully after the et....

speak soon

loads of positive thoughts to you all....

newbie....xxx


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

I'll be off line tomorrow as I'll be away on business all day  . I'll be back online on Thursday though to catch up with everything.

Newbie - good luck with the embryos, that's fab that you have two good live ones. I hope it all goes really well for you. 

Hewy Ritzi, nice to hear from you again.

Lots of love and    to you all.

SpookedOut


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Good luck for ET today newbie     

Also on another thread I see soul has had a good result.
  
Roll on more    this could be a very luck thread.   
ali


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies -

Just catching up on on the thread - so much happens so quickly!!!

My af arrived on Friday and I went for my down reg scan on Monday which was absolutely fine I have now started next round of medication and am due for another scan in 2 weeks.  ET is expected to be around the 28th!  Hormones raging - I'm tired, irritable and tearful and poor dh can't say or do anything right, I left the house without speaking to him this morning  how awful is that   We have spoken since thankfully .  

What do the rest of you do when you're feeling down?, and do you all completely give up alcohol whilst you're cycling or do you have the odd one or two?  At least with a FET cycle I can carry on with the gym for a while which always leaves me with a 'feel good' feeling!  

Loved your post about what you will do when you get a positive result Camilia - It's exactly what I'd do too!  I'm soooo excited at the thought of telling family, friends and colleagues as no one knows we are trying!

Positive thoughts for you all.

Jasmineyx


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry it's me again!  I don't wish to come across as thick but what do the bubbles mean - I have one?

Jasminey


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all, 

Please can i join this thread. I've been posting on the frozen embryo transfer board with some others on this thread. Nichola invited me over to join you guys. Thanks Nichola. I have had a look through this thread but not yet managed to read all the posts.

I had my first natural fet cancelled last month cos i didnt ovulate. so have been waiting for af so i could start again. af came today so going for base line scan tommorro. 

Good luck to all in 2ww. am looking forward to getting to know you.

Beccy, has your follicle grown? how did the scan go?

Lucy


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Jasminey, 

I dont know what the bubbles mean but i know people give them to you by clicking on your bit that says 'send a bubble' or something its under where it says the number of bubbles you have. i just clicked on you a few times to give you a few more. 

Probeably someone else can tell you what they actually mean 

Lucy


----------



## newbie (Sep 29, 2005)

hi everyone

welcome lucy......best of luck with your fet here is a af dance to rush it along...      

Jasminey.. i have sort of cut all alcohol out... .i have had a few glasses of wine and a few beers when i feel like it i think a little of what you like will do you no harm,,,,,everything in moderation....

well done soul....best of luck

well i went to the hospital today for my et.... and i was told that the two live embryos were not growing as fast as they would like, only one had divided... i was really gutted but they said they would put them in anyway....and see if nature would take its course..., because i had 14 more embryos frozen i asked could they thaw some more for a better chance,,, so i am having my et tomorrow now....::: so i just called and out of 8 embryos thawed there are 7 live so hopefully they will do better than the last ones.....

speak to you all soon.....

newbie


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Newbie -

Good luck with the embies tomorrow I'm sure everything will be fine  .

Do you know what the bubbles mean?

Jasmineyx


----------



## Gussy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi everyone  

Lucy - fantastic news that AF has arrived, I really hope that this cycle goes well, I'm sure that last month must have been a one off and it's great that the next opportunity has come round quite quickly (although I'm sure it didn't seem that way to you!).

Newbie - I think you made a good decision and I really hope you have further good news tomorrow.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed and sending you lots of very positive thoughts.   

After my rather awful scan yesterday the ARGC called yesterday evening and told me that the blood tests showed something may happen.  So I need to start to check for my LH surge (can't see this coming for at least a week) and then let them know and they will scan me again.  I kept thinking I am sure that this month I am just not going to ovulate but my DH doesn't think they would have told me to check for a surge if the bloods didn't indicate something.  If things aren't looking good at the next scan we'll just have to start again next month, I want to make sure everything is as good as it can be, even though the weeks seem to be going by so slowly.   

I'm not too sure what the bubbles are or even how you get them!  Where can you see them??

Jasminey - I felt really down last night and I'm not normally so negative.  I tried to spend some time on my own doing deep breathing, called my mum for some TLC and went to bed early to try and recover from wearing myself out with worry.  I'm going to plan some nice things to do over the weekend and spend some money on some nice clothes - always guaranteed to cheer me up!  I've stopped drinking, not because I don't long for a lovely vodka, lime and soda but because if I drink anything at all now I feel drunk after one drink!

Anyway, off to yoga now. 

Love to you all.

Becky
x


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

This is a link that tell you about bubbles

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,45739.msg575454.html#msg575454]

Good luck newbie for ET 

Gussy hope you do ovulate soon   

welcome Lucy 

Evening to everyone else

ali


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

lucy so glad you've moved over - was worried you were all alone...
newbie - sorry about your news, but thawing more gives you a great chance now for some great embryos - stay positive!
Ali - which clinic are you at? i used cromwell swansea - so always wonder where other welshies go....

hope everyone else is okay.....

nichola.x


----------



## newbie (Sep 29, 2005)

hi all did you notice your bubbles.....thought i would treat you all since your so nice....lol


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi all,
hope I can join in, I started down regging on the 31/03 for medicated FET, go for baseline scan on the 18/04 and wishing the weekend away already as I want too get moving - this is first FET after IVF last May/June - ok I am just impatient.

Am at Barts hosp and we have 3 embryos so keeping my fingers crossed that all goes too plan and the 2 they defrost survive the defrosting process then onto the hair pulling nail biting 2 ww -  have decided too have few days rest then back to work went mad last time  .

Mel x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Mar/Apr 2006 bunnys   ​
Anne_7 FET Mar/apr ET 24/04     

ritzisowner FET    

Newbie FET D/R 12/03 ET 13/04     

Soulcyster Medicated FET   

HelenG FET  Testing 17/04     

Spookedout natural FET ET around 14/15 April    

Camilla Medicated FET April    

Jasminey Medicated FET April,    

Gussy Natural FET April Scan 11/04    

Aliday Medicated FET April/May D/R 09/04    

Luc FET baseline 13/04    

sweetielol Medicated FET D/R 31/03 Baseline 18/04    

   

Emilyxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Hope that ur all as well as u can be

Newbie wishing extra lots of    for transfer tomorrow

Welcome to lucy and Mel

Anne any sign of AF

Spookedout hope ur day was ok

Soul  on the 

Helen hope that ur  is going ok sweetie

Nichola are u still on 

ali, jasminey, camilla becky and anyone i missed hope ur ok

Love to all 
Emilyxx


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

OMG!!!!! I go away for one day! One day! And I come back and we've got another BFP!!!! How utterly fab is that. What a great board!         

I'm shattered as did 7 hours travelling today on top of giving 3 hour presentation. Then had to come home and go to the gym as felt so yucky having been sitting down doing nothing for so long. Still, the Llloyd Grossman chicken balti and curly fries I had half an hour ago well made up for my hardships!! I'm supposed to be on a diet - but some days you've just got to treat yourself eh girls?    

Can't remember if I told you or not, but I'm having e/t on Saturday. They're defrosting on Friday and I've to phone then and see how things go. I've got 6 would-be babies on ice. The hoppie is being brilliant and only freezing three at first to see how we go. So, that means I can test on 27th (although I might wait til 29th, so that I'm not testing on a work day....but that depends on how much my sanity is tested by the 2ww! I have to say, I wasn't good the last time - I tested every day from day 10......

Newbie, fingers crossed for your embies - grow embies grow!! Good luck with the transfer too. I hope it goes smoothly.

SweetieLol - welcome. You've got all your dates sorted. Now all you have to do is wait for the time to pass......tough isn't it??

Gussy, fingers crossed for that o/v surge! I hope it's not too long before this happens for you. 

Aliday - hope you're well. 

Luc, glad you made it over! Good luck with the scan.

Jasminey, I'm so sorry you're feeling down on the drugs. I'm sure it's just the down reg drugs making you a bit off kilter. If you're anything like me, you'll perk up pretty quickly now you're on the stim drugs. It's awful when you feel like that though, quite frightening how it can alter your character! Me and d/h actually split up for two nights one time I was d/r - I went doo lally on the drugs  . Take care of you. 

Anyway, gotta go as my eyes are drooping. 

Speak tomorrow girlies!

SpookedOut


----------



## julesmac (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Gals, Can I join too please ?

Hey Spooked Out - Good luck for Saturday   .  Your hoppie defrosts on the Fri and then does the e/t on the Sat ?   I was at my hoppie on Wednesday and my e/t should be later on this month and I've been told that my frosties will be defrosted about an hour before my e/t ?  Sorry I'm a first timer with regards to FET and it sounds like different clinics do different things ?

Jules.x.


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Morning girlies,

Nichola I'm at Cardiff (CARU) for my treatment.

Spooked out - good luck for ET on Sat    

Welcome Jules are you a natural or medicate FET?

Welcome also to sweetilol  

Helen how's it going? 

Newbie, hope ET goes well,


Morning to everyone else, emily, soul, anne,jasminey,camilla,gussy 

love
ali


----------



## julesmac (Apr 4, 2006)

Morning Everyone

Hi Ali - I'm on a natural FET cycle and am going back to the hospital tomorrow for my second blood test.  Starting to get excited about it!  Also my husband (would the correct abbreviation be DH?) has been away in the States for 2 weeks and he comes back tomorrow so am excited about that too.   

Luv Jules.x.


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

I have been visited this post for a couple days and there has been so many posts!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Ladies

Hope that all is going ok with u all

Julesmac welcome honey glad that u found us 

Spookedout  for ET on saturday   

Newbie hope transfer goes ok today  for the 

Soul hope that all is blooming!!

Anne lovely to see u any news on the AF

Just a quick post for now will do more personals tonight!!

Love and luck to all

Emilyxxx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Emily, hun I had just written a long post and started a part 2, but it came up restricted!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Anne

I have just sent u an IM

Sorry that u lost ur post 

Emilyxx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Here goes again, but a shoter version.

Huge congratulations to Soul on your BFP

Welcome to Mel

Helen - Love reading your posts as you know your out come.  Great vibes.

Becky - Why were you dreading your phone call?  If you think it will be bad news then it will be!  If you know it will be good news then there is nothing to worry about.  Why worry about something that hasn't happened.  You must not put negative energy out into the universe.

Ali - Nothing do do with luck here!!  It's about believing, visualising and knowing.  I watched a programme the other day that said positive thinking is for people who doubt themselves.  Once you know what is happening then you are in control.

Emily - Had a great birthday thanks.  Shopping, seafood buffet and 90 min reflexology and massage 

As for me started spotting this evening so it looks like AF should be here tomorrow.

Have a great Easter break.

Love, Anne X


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all,

so glad you all sound in fine spirits, so much to keep up with.....

good luck to those having ET this week/end....hope all goes well

soul - well done on yor BFP....

Ali - my friend used CARU and had a BFP 1st IVF in october.....good luck to you!

2wwers - don't forget i've saved some seats on cloud 9!

i'm off to USA saturday am for a week - so probably won't have time to check in now....hope all goes well for you and i return to some BFPs!  Glad i'm going away really as my first scan is not until the 27th so i need something to keep me busy......definately feel pg now, nausea, my boobs are huge - (m&s say i've gone to a 38E!) and a real sense of protecting my baby/ies......it's wonderful and scary at the same time!

take care all, and will catch up when i get back - happy easter too!

nichola.x


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey girlies

Ritzi, I'm so jealous you're off to America. I hope the journey goes really smoothly and the time passes quickly so that you can get back and see you little bubba on that first scan on 27th! I am feeling strangely confident about this cycle so I am fully expecting to be coming to join you on that cloud! Fingers crossed. 

Aliday, thanks for the best wishes. Same to you.

JulesMac - welcome! Yeah, my clinic are defrosting on Friday. They will assess which ones survive the frost. The best two (which hopefully will have developed overnight) will be put back on Saturday. They were frozen at the day 2 stage (Grade 1, 4 cell), so they'll be day 3 (hopefully still grade 1, but having grown to 8 cell) when they go back. I think allowing them to sit overnight lets them see which ones are the strongest as they can see which ones have gone on to divide despite the freeze and thaw process. Don't know if this makes any difference to the results though. I've seen people have embies put back that hadn't divided overnight, but who went on to get a BFP - go figure! I think a lot depends on the culture medium that the clinic uses, but I'm happy to be corrected. 

Newbie, I hope things went well for you today!!

Becky, it just occurred to me that reflexology or accupuncture might help your situation?? perhaps stimulate the ovary to ovulate? I've heard that these techniques can be pretty powerful. There's a guy in London (who is quite often discussed on the ARGC board as he's London based) and who's client swear by. if you can't track down the details, let me know if you're interested and I'll ask my friend who used him (and she's 21 weeks pregnant, also an ARGC girl). 

Hi to everyone else. Look forward to hearing how you are getting on1

best wishes

SpookedOut


----------



## Gussy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Resisted the temptation to post this morning as I have tons of work to do before I have the whole of next week off, so it's great to catch up on everyone's news.

Spookedout - I'm sending you loads of really positive thoughts for tomorrow your ET on Saturday and then for your 2WW.  I really hope that everything goes well for you and your DH.  You seem very positive which is great.  Thank you very much for your tips on accupuncture.  By chance I had booked a session at Zita West and she seemed to think she could help me which was encouraging.  It was just nice to lie back and think calm thoughts for 40 mins, I'm sure that alone did the world of good!  

Ritzi - have a great holiday, we look forward to hearing all about your trip when you get back.  I think you planned this very well given  that your scan isn't until the 27th - time will certainly fly past when you are away.

Anne7 - great advice I know how I have to try harder!  Feel much better after 2 yoga sessions and I know I have to try and stay calm!  Have planned a long walk tomorrow afternoon and some fresh air will do me the world of good!

Jules - hope all goes well for your blood test tomorrow.  Where are you at in your cycle?  Will ET be in a few weeks?

Hi to everyone else too!

I was wondering if anyone who has been using the lovely pee sticks if they could help me.  I am under the impression from my experience that I have no line at all (aside from the line that says the test has worked) early in my cycle but that as I get closer to ovulating it starts to show faintly and then get darker until it is as dark or darker than the test line.  Would this be the same for everyone else?  Just trying to work out if ovulation is nearing as I've been asked to test from now, even though I don't think I'll ovulate for a few days.  Fingers crossed  

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.

Love

Becky
xxx


----------



## newbie (Sep 29, 2005)

hi im officially on the 2ww ....   . cant believe this day has actually come,,,, when i phoned the clinic this morning..... i was told out of 7 live embryos 1 perished and 6 had divided and were growing normally...... there were 2 4cell embryos and they were put in this afternoon.... quick and painfree ......over really quickly hard to believe......me and dh went out for lunch to celebrate....i really want to shout from the rooftops.... but have only told 1 sister and 1 friend..... so have to act normal....           

spooked out.... - good luck for saturday then you will be joining me on the 2ww  

Jules - good luck for your blood test tomorrow.  

ritzi - have a brill holiday.....  

anne - did af arrive yet?  

becky - i used the strips but the ones i used if it had 2 lines your were ovulating and one you werent... they ones you have must be different to mine... but good luck  

sorry that i dont have time for more personals hi to everyone   ,,going to watch a dvd with hubby : just like heaven..... started watching it last nite in bed and conked out 20 mins in.....

speak soon.....    

newbie xx


----------



## julesmac (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Everyone - Here's to a FAB Easter

Becky - I am day 8 of cycle tomorrow so am expecting the e/t to happen either towards the end of next week or early the follwing week (fingers crossed).  Where are you ?  When will you have your transfer ?

Newbie - well done for today here's lots of     .  We're all rooting for you.

Have to dash I'm off for a lymphatic drainage massage tonight, I read in the Zita West book that it's good to do this and prepare the body for the e/t.  Never done this type of massage before.  My DH was a bit concerned when I said I booked it and then asked if I was getting a hose plumbed in for the duration.....!   Bless him.

  to everyone.

Catch u later.

Luv - Jules.x.


----------



## Gussy (Jun 15, 2005)

Great news Newbie, am sending you lots of positive thoughts.  Make sure you rest very well over the weekend.   

Jules - I am actually on day 16 but I don't ovulate until days 17 to 21 (have PCOS so things can be a bit variable) so I'm hoping that ET will be at the end of next week/next weekend - similar to you.   At my scan on Tuesday things were moving slowly so I just have to have lots of postive thoughts for ovulating normally this cycle or I will have to wait again until next month.  Fingers crossed     Good luck with your massage - it sounds nice to me.  

Have a lovely weekend all.

Becky
x


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Nichola how are you? Hope that you have a fab time in the states.

Newbie - Well it sure is Good Friday for me as AF arrived today  6 out of 7 is great I'm sure you expected a high result  Did they refreeze the remaining 4?

Jules - Enjoy the massage 

Love, Anne X


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Mar/Apr 2006 bunnys   ​
       ​
ritzisowner FET    scan 27/04     

Soulcyster FET    

HelenG FET    Natural FET June   

Newbie FET  Testing 27/04      

Spookedout FET  testing 29/04      

   FET   ​
Anne_7 FET Mar/apr ET 24/04     

Camilla Medicated FET April    

Jasminey Medicated FET April,    

Gussy Natural FET April Scan 11/04    

Aliday Medicated FET April/May D/R 09/04    

Luc FET baseline 13/04    

sweetielol Medicated FET D/R 31/03 Baseline 18/04    

Julesmac Natural FET Blood test 14/04     

louangel natural FET ET 18/04     

   

Emilyxxxx


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Ok, the news is in. The thaw went well (I think). They thawed 3. 2 survived the thaw. Both lost one cell on thawing (so if I have a baby out of this, I suspect it may have a limp  ). One was 5 cell and has gone down to 4 cells o thawing and the other was 4 cells and has gone down to 3. They say that that's quite good though although obviously the best case scenario is that there is no loss of cells).The one that didn't survive went from a 4 cell to a 1 cell, so they've discarded it - ahhh, the wee soul. Never mind.  

I dont know what this all means for my chances of success. We're hoping that they'll continue to develop overnight - although she did say that sometimes frosties are a bit slow to start, so they might miss the first cleavage - i.e. it could just happen just after they put it back in. So, it's 10.45 tomorrow morning at GRI in Glasgow. Yippee. I suspect the traffic will be lovely and quiet as it's easter so hopefully, it should be a breeze. Now, I've just got the 2ww to look forward to - argghhhhhhhh. 

I'll be back on later to do personals. We're finishing up at 3.30 today and I've got quite a bit to get done before then, so i'd better shoot off. 

Lots of luck to all

SpookedOut


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Spookedout  for transfer tomorrow honey

lots of  in the 

have a happy easter everyone

Emilyxxx


----------



## louangel (Mar 8, 2006)

Hello to everyone

Hope Its not too late to join this thread and Im in the right place. Im fairly new to this site havent posted since 2004 when I had my last treatment(2nd IVF got BFP but sadly ended in Ectopic and had tube removal) I dint think I would ever be strong enough for treatment again but here we are ha ha!! 

I had 3 frosties from last IVF, Im having Natural FET and have had HCG Injection yesterday and am having transfer Tuesday if they defrost and survive!! 

im rather worried they wont make it especially as we only have 3!! 

Im trying to be postive, have had acupuncture and massages to help.

i would love to hear from anyone with any words of wisdom

Love to everyone and sending lost of babydust to all   

Louise  

XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## newbie (Sep 29, 2005)

hi everyone hope you have a lovely easter break   

louangel best of luck with your treatment   

spookedout best of luck for today hope all goes well i will be thinking of you.....xx   

speak to you all soon....

newbie....xx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Spookedout - ET today, you will be officially be on the 2ww not long before you get your BFP.

Louise - Welcome to the thread.  On this thread we are all going to get our BFP's so there is no need to worry here as we all believe.  Your frosties will survive and at the end of the 2ww you will get a BFP as long as you believe and don't have any doubt, so lets start to visualise starting with your frosties thawing out and dividing.

Love, Anne X


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Spokedout, well done with the defrosting and hope your transfer went well today! Fingers crossed you and your two mini-babies   

Welcome to the board to all of you who have joined in the last few days - this tread is growing fast! And what a good tread it's turning out to be - two BFPs already, that's 100% successrate so far! I see you're testing very soon Helen - how are you feeling? I'm sure you'll bring the successrate up to 150%!

Louise, well done for getting back after the ectopic. I too had an ectopic with my last attempt (summer 2005) and it's quite strange to try again. I was very lucky not to need an operation (mine was cervical, actually stuck in the wall of my cecarean scar from my last pregnancy) so my feelings afterwards and now are of sadness on the one hand but feeling grateful on the other that I did managed to get pregnant and that makes me hopeful. Having to remove a tube and go through an operation must put going through IVF or FET again into a whole different perspective though, and you are very brave to face up to the challenge again. I wish you so much luck!

I'll be back with more personals when I've caught up with what everyone's doing. Been busy feeling a bit hormonal for the last couple of days with the sniffing. Goodness, I'm all over the place at the moment , crying , arguing , last night I was physically banging my head against the kitchen cupboards and my forehead is quite sore....  Will probably have my scan on Tuesday 18th as AF turned up yesterday. 

Love
Camilla


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

HI All, 

Ah yes Camilla, the down reg kitchen demon. I always find attack is the best form of defence with those crazy kitchen cupboards, don't you find   I so empathise with your down reg moods!!!!!! I hate down reg!!!! As long as youre not hitting hubby.....I did that last time, dinner plate, curry all over the place. The cream carpet was ruined.......  

HI Anne - - so good to have someone utterly positive on the board! Keep up the good work! Glad a/f arrived and you're on track with your cycle. 

HI Newbie, how you doing? Thanks for your good wishes. Hopefully the 2ww is going ok for you I hope youre nice and relaxed......

Gussy, thanks for your good wishes, I hope you're seeing some progress, or will do very soon. Fingers crossed. 

Louangel, I only had three defrosted and we got two to put back. So try not to worry. 

ok, you may have seen from my 2ww diary, but I had e/t today. It was really easy, medical and nursing staff really nice and competent. I was giggling away to something the nurse had said to me (it's my 3rd time, so they kind of know me now.....) when the doctor (lady) said, "right, that's your embryos going in now...." I almost gagged. Is it ok to giggle at such a solemn moment?? When you're legs are up in stirrups and your lady garden is exposed.... When you are giving a home to two potential babies for nine months Oh well, I hope they felt nice and welcome. Maybe there's hormones that are released when you laugh that help you de-stress, and therefore make implantation more likely. I think I'm going to try and laugh as much as possible over the next two weeks to test out my theory......and at least, if it doesn't work, I'll have had good fun trying it out!!     

Anyway, lots of love and babydust to everyone and thanks for all your good wishes. Sorry if I missed personals, but this board is growing fast!!

Spookedout


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Morning everyone,

Welcome louangel, I too have 3 frosties but there are lots of success stories out there with even less embies , so like the girls here have said, keep  positive , positive, positive. I'm also having acupuncture.

glad your ET went well Spookedout, good luck in 2ww  . I like the idea of laughing loads over the2ww, sounds good.   

Glad your AF has shown up, camilla and Anne. I'm still waiting. How long after starting d/r does it normally take? i know i ovulated later than normal this month.does that make a difference?

newbie, how's the 2 ww? You taking it easy?

Good luck for tomorrow helen           

Hope you don't have to abandon cycle gussy, sending     

Hi to everyone else I've missed.
I have just come back from a nights break in Birmingham , went to see Il Divo, who were absolutely fab. Just wish i could qucken this cycle up ,seems to be dragging


well Happy Easter    

speak soon Ali xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya all

Just a quick  as i am freezing so going to warm up in a bath (i hope!!)

We were away yesterday and overnight, and i actually dont feel too bad despite AF rearing its ugly head on CD15!!

Anyway.....

Helen wishing u lots of    

Mantra for you

I will think  and get my 
I believe i will get my 
I will think  and get my 
I believe i will get my 

    

Nichola and soul hope that ur both ok up here on 

Spooked out well done on getting ur embies back on board the mothership, when do u test??

Newbie hope that ur nice and chilled on the 

Camilla Fab news on the arrival of AF  hope u can get ur scan real soon

Jasminey Gussy and Lucy hope all is going well for u with the tx

Ali hope that the d/r is going ok

Sweetielol  for ur scan on tuesday  

Julesmac hows it going chick

Welcome to louise hope alls going well

Anne hope that af isnt treating u too badly, ur on ur way now honey
let us know ur schedule hun, any news from the UK

Love to all
Emilyxxx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Emily,

Not yet.. It seems that the contractions keep on starting and stopping!! But you guys will be the first to know. Gosh I really feel for you guys in the cold I hope the weather warms up soon. Trust AF to arrive twice in one month, I'd be really ******! Thanks for all your orange spots.

Helen - I see you're next to test to get your BFP so keep visualising your embies embedding deeper and deeper. This is a 100 % success rate board and will remain so 

Spookedout - It's all good on this board.. so all aboard for your BFP's as we are giving them out here .

Love, Anne X I'm gonna get my BFP without any doubt


----------



## HelenG (Mar 11, 2003)

Hi there

well 'fraid its a BFN for me   this time 
but I WILL BE BACK!!! got 3 frosties waiting so will go with another natural FET in June - by which time you will ALL have your BFP's!         
thanks for the support (as always on this site   )
I will be popping back on to see how things are going
Lots of luck and baby dust to everyone - its SO fab when it works and you eventually hold that tiny bundle!!! hold onto that thought!!
KEEP POSITIVE
x

HelenG


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Helen G- I am so very, very sorry this did not work out for you on this attempt. I know the result must have been awful to receive. 

Good on you for maintaining your positive outlook despite this setback. I look forward to seeing you back on the board when you are ready to climb back onto the rollercoaster. In the meantime, please take care of you and d/h. 

Best wishes

SpookedOut


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi all,

Helen, sorry to see that things have not worked for you this time, I sincerely hope you get that positive on your next try, all the best hun.

Hope everyone else is doing well and hanging in there, I  go for my baseline scan tomorrow at barts, and then they will decide if I am too start my HRT tabs, hmm sounds grrreeeaaatt, stoopid me though was at the in-laws over weekend with hubby and step-daughters and my synarel spray ran out, missed this morning so have carried on as norm when got in tonight hoping it does'nt cause too many probs eek...

back to work tomorrow afternoon as well.........speak soon

Mel xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Ladies

Helen so very sorry to read ur news
Wishing u lots of  for ur treatment in june

   for ur  in june!!

Spookedout and newbie hope the  is treating u both ok

Spookedout i have added a estimated test date if its wrong then do let me know and i can change it!

sweetielol  for baseline scan tomorrow or today even lol

Anne hope all is ok with u and ur daughter!

 to everyone not mentioned!!
Emilyxx


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

So  sorry Helen ,I don't know what to say, except we understand where you are right now, take care.

Good luck for uss today sweetiol, hope the synarel spray incident was all okay , i wonder sometimes whether  anything coes out of those things sometimes anyway. 

Nothing to report here still waiting for AF, hve got a baseline uss booked for mon ,but might have to cancel  

Hi to everyone else
ali


----------



## newbie (Sep 29, 2005)

helen i am so sorry about your result.....

i am stil on my 2ww dreading getting the result..... should i be feeling any symptoms etc .....

its really hard to stay positive sometimes just found out yesterday 2 people i know are pregnant.....was really down last nite but woke up in better form.... were going away for a few days to donegal so nice and peaceful....

hi to all

newbie


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Well, I have to say, I'm pleased to be back at work!! The Easter break was good, but in retrospect, there were a few too many family obligations and not really enough time just to chill. 

My MIL has recently moved to the same village and d/h and I as she lost her d/h of 50 years (last September) and we all felt it would be much better if she were nearer us as she's getting on in years. But the problem is that she has no friends - I mean no friends! She is one of these old biddies whose life has revolved entirely around her family and with her husband now gone, she's completely and utterly lost. I am totally sympathetic to her plight. Consequently, I seem to spend most of my weekends taking her with me wherever I'm going. Which is nice, but it can get a bit wearing. She has a key to our house (she asked for one in no uncertain terms when she moved to our village!!  ) and turned up at our house on Saturday afternoon without telling anyone she was coming down. As it happens, I was spending the day with my best friend and was out until 7pm. But what if I hadn't been out - would that have been my whole Saturday taken up with ferrying my MIL around to one shop or another 

Normally we get on fine, despite the fact I find having a mother figure about so much a bit claustrophobic (my mum is very hands off to day the least, but then I think most alcoholics are - but that's another whole story!!), but recently she's being trying to stop smoking and well, she's been a bit tetchy to say the least  . On Sunday, we were out shopping. We have a standing joke that if she picks up something to admire or to buy and I think it's old fashioned, I describe it as "Granny"   (if she asks for my opinion only of course). The poor soul is 73 (but quite a trendy 73 and I feel it's my duty to save her from the geriatric fashion mafiosa  . So she picked up a totally granny top for me and I smiled  and said it was a bit granny. She replied, "well I should be a great granny by now, not just a granny!" And then proceeded to march off  

Now she knows about the two failed ICSI cycles  , so she's well aware that this is a difficult issue for us. I know the words probably came out and she didn't think about it (indeed, she didn't seem to think she had said anything wrong), but boy, did that feel like a slap on the face!! Especially as I'm standing there with two embies inside which I am secretly praying will continue to divide (she doesn't know about this though).Anyway, I got it together and carried on as normal and would probably have forgotten all about it had it not been for the next incident which happened on the way home. 

My husband has type 2 diabetes. He's not overweight and the cause for him getting the illness at the age of 39 is a mystery. I've got BUPA cover with my job and I'd recently found out that we could get him a consultation with a private consultant to discuss his treatment and also a quicker referral to a dietician. I had told d/h this and told him to get things organised through his gp. He hasn't done it, probably because is diabetes is stable at the moment but also because we are both quite busy in the last few months (not least with looking after his mother and doing all that was required to get her moved!!). 

I had mentioned this in passing to his mum some weeks back and yesterday she asked yesterday if anything had happened with it. I told her that d/h hadn't arranged anything yet. She then went on the attack and said that if he hadn't arranged it, I should do it for him! Not only that but I should remind him to take his medication twice a day (indeed I should lay them out for him and get an alarm clock for the kitchen table to remind me to remind him to take them (WTF!!) AND check his blood sugar level for him at least twice a week. To put this in context, my d/h is 41 and is a company director. He's had his own business for 20 years (and done quite well, thanks very much), so self evidently, he is not thick or disabled!! Does anyone here think he's incapable of taking his tablets Grrrrrrrrr  

Anyway, I finally gave in in her presence and phoned d/h and reminded him to get onto gp about it (oh, she smiled then!), but I feel I'm insulting him by doing all this. He's a big boy!! I feel like I should talk to d/h about this and possibly his sister (her daughter who lives 20 miles away, to see if she can visit a bit more often). What do you guys think?

Anyway, other than that, not much else happening. I've got a lot of abdominal twinges, but I'm convinced they are wind. 

Hope everyone else's day is going smoothly!! I may be back on later as I've put a call in to SIL so I may need to update you after her return call. 

SpookedOut


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

ps Can someone please tell me what the bubbles are all about?

Ta much

Spookedout


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Helen - I am really sorry to read your news. There isn't much I can say to take the pain away. Good things come to those who wait, some of us just have to wait a bit longer than others, but as long as you have faith and believe I'm sure your dream will come true one day.

God bless.

Love, Anne X


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

HelenG - so sorry about your news sweetie - here's to a BFP next time 

Spookedout - I asked about the bubbles earler on in the thread and someone very kindly presented us with a link.  Not sure what page its on though?

Hope the rest of you are all ok?

Jasmineyx


----------



## julesmac (Apr 4, 2006)

Girls! 

Sorry I've not been around for a while, things have been busy!

Thursday was a bit of a nightmare as my FIL who lives up North went to hospital with chest pains - he had a heart attack a few years ago so whenever he has pains we get really nervous. DH was still in the states and it was the middle of the night for him so had to wait until it was his morning time to tell him.

I had my Lymphatic Massage on Thursday evening which was nice the only draw back is that I seemed to be forever going to the loo afterwards! If it helps my body prepare for my ET later this month then I don't mind going to the loo a million times a day.

Well I went to the hospital on Friday and got a scan (which I wasn't expecting) and a blood test. After that I picked up DH from the airport and by the time he got back into the country on Fri am FIL seemed to have stabilised and the hospital said it was a blip based on their initial tests. So we planned to visit FIL on Sat & Sun. Later on Friday the hospital did more tests and were now saying he had had a heart attack . So first thing on Sat we jumped in the car and spent the weekend up north.

Over the weekend we were told FIL would be transferred to another hospital which is 2.5 hrs away from his home town and he's on his way tonight so hopefully we'll finish early tomorrow and go and see him. He's was still managing to crack a joke despite being in hospital. He was hooked up to a mobile heart monitor which he was carrying in his shirt pocket and he kept saying to everyone - have you seen my IPOD?! 

I went back to hospital on Monday for another blood test and was also back today. The nurse said this morning that everything is looking good and that I definitely have a follicle growing.    So it's back to the hospital tomorrow morning for another needle attack! I am on day 12 at the moment so ovulation should be anytime between day 13 ad 18 for me.

Gussy & Spooked Out & Newbie - how's the 2ww going ?

Spooked Out - Sometimes family can be very untactful without realising it. Last week my Dad started going on about Mothers day and the fact that I had no children!!! Had I not had a miscarriage I would have been a mother, had my IVF worked last year I would have been a mother and if I didn't have unexplained infertility I would be a mother! He knows about the miscarriage and knows we were going for fertility treatment so to start going on about Mothers day is just a bit close to the bone! Family eh?! 
PS Hope the wind has disappeared!

Newbie - enjoy Donegol!

Anne - the massage was lovely, I definitely be trying it again - there's nothing like getting rid of those toxins!

Louangel - Did you have your ET today ? How did it go ?

Camilla - hope the head is better after all that bashing off the kitchen cabinets! Did you get your scan today ?

Emily - I'm fine thanks for asking. I keep saying to myself BFP BFP BFP and hoping it will help me in the long run! I also keep saying to myself it will work!

HelenG   - So sorry to hear your news. Hope you have a BFP next time. I sincerely hope that next time will be your lucky time.x.    

Sweetilol - Did you get your scan today ? How did it go ?

   to anyone I've missed today.

Catch up with you all soon.   

Jules.x.


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi all,

well had scan this morning, which showed that I have a 22mm follicle on right hand side, and lining is 11mm so need too continue sniffing synarel and also from tomorrow have too take provera for 5 days to induce a bleed then go back for another scan to hopefully find the lining has thinned out too start on the next part, so slow start for me.

will read through the posts tomorrow am worn out after weekend with hubbys 2 daughters 10 + 7, take care all
Mel xx


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Afternoon ladies, how you all doing today? Well I hope?

Sweetilol, you must be annoyed its taking a while. Fingers crossed things speed up for you (or the time passes quickly!!)

Jules - what a drama - well done you coping with all that!! The poor man having a heart attack and having to be so far away fromhome. I  hope his recovery is swift and that you're not too exhausted by all the travelling you've been doing. ps The accupuncture sounds great!! I am praying that you'll ovulate soon and be able to progress to the next stage without any hiccups. I totally agree about family. Can't believe what your dad said to you!! If we took it all personally, we'd be on the carpet!! Thick skin required for this m'larky me thinks....good luck for the hoppie today. 

Fortunately, there will be no long winded stories from me today. I spoke to d/h last night and he's going to sort it all out for me. Bless! He's being very protective of me right now, which is lovely.

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all well. 

Spookedout


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Hope everone is well.

How's the 2ww going,Newbie, Gussy and SpookedOut?      

Sorry to hear about FIL,Julesmac, hope he is ok.

Sweetiol, its frustrating when your body doesn't do what its told  
hope you can get started soon.

Are you back from Donegal newbie, sounds lovely to have a few days away.

Hi to Lucy, camilla, Jasminey, louangel, nichola, anne,Emily and to anyone missed. 

Good news for me AF started today so will be going for D/R uss on Mon  .
This bit just seems to be dragging,
speaksoon 
Ali


----------



## newbie (Sep 29, 2005)

hi all my ff

just in the door from donegal, we had a brilliant time,, we went to a gorgeous town called gweedore and stayed in a lovely hotel....loads of nice food .. and long walks along the beach...we went with my sis and her bf..... they knew about my embryos so didnt have to lie which was nice....i found it a wee bit hard not drinking but everyone was considerate and didnt drink too much.... i have floating kidneys though with all the water and soda waters and limes i have been drinking    i drove also so that tired me out a bit its about 150 miles each way but i am delighted i did it because i only passed my test about 2 months ago so this was my first long journey yippee.... we spent the whole drive down picking names for our kids which was hilarious ...... i must say i sort of miss sex its like when your told you cant do something you want to.....

anyway enough already.....i am a week into my 2ww... my boobs have been really sore especially at nite and im also getting twinges in my stomach but i think that might be wind..i have also been quite tired but i love my sleep anyway so that could just be me......    can anyone tell me if there are any symptoms to expect on the 2ww.....

Ali - so glad your af arrived.... i know what you mean about draggin i felt the same hopefully it will all be worth it....xx

spookedout - how are you hanging on the 2ww..... its weird isnt it this time next week i will know if my dreams will come true... xx

sweetielol - hang in there it will all be worth it....xx

jules - sorry to hear about your fIL.... brilliant news about the follicle fingers crossed.....xx

jasminey, anne and emily - hows u going?? xx

sorry if i missed anyone....

newbie xx


----------



## julesmac (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Just a quick post tonight as we have visitors.  Been to the hospital every day this week for blood tests and it was confirmed this morning the ET is all set for Saturday morning.  YIPPEE!!

Catch up with you all soon.

Luv Jules.x.


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey girls, 

newbie, glad you're back and had a lovely time in Donegal!! Gweedore sounds lovely. Well done you for doing all that driving so soon after passing your test. You must be chuffed! I don't know about symptoms. They seem to range from nausea, a raised temperature, lightheadedness to a/f feelings etc etc. Of course some people seem to get no symptoms and others get symptoms because they are on cyclogest or other drugs, so it can be hard to tell what is the drugs and what is a possible pregnancy symptom. 

I'm like you, heavy boobs and twinges in lower abdomen. At the moment I feel a bit nauseous and lightheaded, but it's very very mild and it comes and goes (I've just got nauseous and slightly light headed since eating half an hour ago - what is that all about?) - half the time I think I'm imagining symptoms becuase I know I want them to be here. . Amazing to think that we're half way through the two week wait. One weekend to go! 

Aliday, I'm doing ok. I'm not bothered about the time passing at the moment. I'm busy at work (I really like my job) and looking forward to going away next weekend. I know that by then, I'll know, so I've got my sights set on then and the work I've to complete before then. Glad a/f has arrived and you can get onto the next stage. 

JUlesmac I'm soooooo pleased you've ovulated/surged and that you're e/t is Saturday, very exciting - fingers crossed for the thaw!!! How many frosties do you have

SpookedOut


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Mar/Apr 2006 bunnys   ​
       ​
ritzisowner FET    scan 27/04     

Soulcyster FET    

HelenG FET    Natural FET June   

Newbie FET  Testing 27/04      

Spookedout FET  testing 29/04      

louangel FET  Testing 02/05      

   FET   ​
Anne_7 Natural FET April blood test 25/04 ET end of april     

Camilla Medicated FET April    

Jasminey Medicated FET April,    

Gussy Natural FET April Scan 11/04    

Aliday Medicated FET April/May D/R 09/04 baseline 24/04    

Luc FET baseline 13/04    

sweetielol Medicated FET D/R 31/03 Baseline 18/04    

Julesmac Natural FET ET 22/04     

   

Emilyxxxx

]


----------



## julesmac (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Spooked Out

I have 5 frosties all stored in the same vial so please pray for 2 extra strong snow babies  .   Must go, I hardly did any work yesterday with all the excitement!

Catch up with you all later/over the weekend.

    

Luv Jules.x.


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Jules, good luck for tomorrow, sending some                  
for extra strong snowbabies
ali


----------



## louangel (Mar 8, 2006)

Hello to everyone

Sorry not been back on since my first post but had computer issues, typical when I needed the support.

Thanks to everyone for there postive vibes for my 3 frosties, they all survived the thaw  I had one 8 cell whihc lost 2 cells in the thaw. I also had 2 reallly good quality 6 cells which overnight divided to 8   so I had them both put in on Tuesday. 

I got the long two week wait now!! encouragement needed!

Im trying to be very postive and have to admit I feel more relaxed I have done the two week wait 4 times now ha ha 

Im using the lovely pessaries  NOT!!  ha!!

Thanks to Camilla for the message and understanding about my ectopic, even now I still can't belive that happened.
Thanks to Anne, Spookedout and everyone else for there support, it is so nice having people who understand!!

Im sending tons of sticky vibes and positive vibes to all             

Speak soon

Louise  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Just popping by to say

Jules  for transfer tomorrow

      

lots of luck for the 

Louangel  for the 

Hope our  ladies are all doing ok

quick  to anyone i missed

Emilyxxx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Jules - All the best for ET.. just 2 more weeks to go for that BFP 

Louise -  Told you that all 3 will be fine    It looks like you have 2 great embies on-board.  In eight months time you will have your twins in your arms   Remember to visualise your embies planting into your lining.

Emily - I'm have a natural FET having blood test on Tuesday 25th, then I will know when ET will be.  I will most probably will have ET by the end of the week!!  Hope all is well with yourself and keep up the good work.

Have a great week-end 

Love, AnneX


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Morning ffs!!

Anne good to see things are progressing for you and you'll have your e/t soon. You must be getting excited.     

Louangel, good to have you back! Gosh, you're nearly a week into your wait. How brilliant! Hope you're feeling good. Your embies sounds like real little stunners. Possible twinnies there   

Jules, good luck for today. They're where they should be. Take care of your now for the next few days. 

HelenG - I hope you are recovering. My thoughts are with you. Lots of    from me. 

Hi to everyone else, Newbie, Aliday, Emily, Sweetilol, Luc, Jasminey. Hope things are going well for you.

Good luck

Spookedout


----------



## julesmac (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Thanks for all your positive thoughts.

Today has been a disaster.   The ET was cancelled just as we arrived at the hospital car park.   I only had 5 frosties, 3 didn't survive and the remaining 2 started to lose cells and weren't deemed to be suitable enough.

I'm completely gutted.   The wait times at our hospital are long even though we're self funding and we can't even try again until September which just seems like a million miles away.   I know I should be really grateful that at least we're on the list for later on this year but at the moment I just can't get my head around what's happened to day.   

Catch up with you all sometime soon when I'm in a better frame of mind.

Lots of love and     to all of you. Jules.x.


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Julesmac, I am so, so sorry this happened to you. My heart goes out to you and d/h. What an absolutely awful thing to have to go through. 

I know you won't be wishing to chat, but this is just to wish you have time and peace to come to terms with this set-back. I'll be thinking of you and wish you all the best for September (a wee holiday between now and then might be in order??).

Take care

SpookedOut


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Jules - I am so sorry to read of your disappointing news.  I hope it all works out for you next time, even though it may seems far away it will be here before you know it!

Take care.

Love, Anne X


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

So sorry Jules, 
I'm just echoing what everyone else has said,
you must feel devastated, 
September isn't that long, keep busy and blow out a little, 
take care of yourself ,
speak oon
ali


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all!

i'm back from the states - feeling completely knackered but good to be home.

i'm trying to back read the thread so i know where you are all at........hoping for some bfps soon!

i'm okay - desperate for my scan as i'm worrying something may be wrong - no real reason but after 2 miscarriages i'm nervous - roll on thursday! 

take care all,

nichola.x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Jules - im so sorry hun. how disapointing you poor thing. i really feel for you. sending you a   . take care.

nichola, welcome back. of course your nervuos, its only natural. i really hope it goes ok on thursday.

i had my day 10 scan on friday and looks like i will ovulate this month. they told me to start lh testing. i have but its all a bit odd. yesterday morn cos a positive surge from a clearblue digital test. later did a clearblue non digital and it was negative. then did another digital and was negative.

this morning did both a digital and non digital in the same urine and the digital was positive and the non digital negative.   bizarre. dont know what the clini will make of that tommorw. back for another scan. am really hoping that it isnt a sign its gone wrong. those ovulation test used to work fine for me a couple of yrs back. 

Anne if all goes well. ill be having et at the end of the week too. im having natrual too. are you having any of these problems with lh surging?

hi to everyone else. 

Lucy


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Mar/Apr 2006 bunnys   ​
       ​
ritzisowner FET    scan 27/04     

Soulcyster FET    

HelenG FET    Natural FET June   

Newbie FET  Testing 27/04      

Spookedout FET  testing 28/04      

louangel FET  Testing 02/05      

   FET   ​
Anne_7 Natural FET April blood test 25/04 ET end of april     

Camilla Medicated FET April    

Jasminey Medicated FET April,    

Gussy Natural FET April Scan 11/04    

Aliday Medicated FET April/May D/R 09/04 USS 05/05    

Luc FET baseline 13/04 ET 29/04    

sweetielol Medicated FET D/R 31/03 Baseline 18/04    

 Honorary Members  ​
Julesmac FET Embies didnt survive  

   

Emilyxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Hope that u have had a good weekend

Jules i was very sad to read ur news honey
sending u and ur DH 

Luc hope that ur clinic can offer some advice

I used to find when i did the ov predictor kits, that i only got a positive in the morning, altho dont know about the digital as havent used them maybe ur clinic can advise further tomorrow

Anne hope that u have news for transfer soon

Spookedout hope that u r doing ok on the 

Newbie hope that the  is going ok

Aliday  with ur scan tomorrow

Sending a big  to everyone i havent mentioned

Love Emilyxx


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

HI ffs! How you all doing today 

Emily, I wonder if you can change my test date to 28th please? Ta much 

Newbie, are you eating your hands poor soul Onlly three sleeps and the result will be in your hand, unless you test early if the    aren't watching....have you any symptoms?

Luc, hope youve got confirmation of the correct position re ovulation now Fingers crossed.....

Aliday, how did your scan go?? Well, I hope.

Nichola, welcome back!! I hope you're not too jetlagged. Are you managing to enjoy being UTD??    Hope so!! Good luck for your scan on Thursday!!

I'm symptom watching like mad. No a/f, but then the earliest it is due is Thursday anyway so that means nothing. I've had a recurrent headache and awful hunger and so I keep trying to find internet sites that tell me that these are early pregnancy symptoms!! I''m not on any medication or pessaries, so every single twinge is being interrogated to see if it might indicate my longed for  . I just want it to be my turn for a change, is that so bad 

Anyway, better go and do some work (keep threatening to do some....) before I completely lose the plot.

Best wishes to everyone, including those I haven't specifically mentioned.

SpookedOut


----------



## louangel (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone 

I hope everyone is ok and trying to be postive 

Im one week into my 2ww and now starting to struggle ha ha!! 

Spookedout - I have been reading your 2ww diary and feel exactly the same, I have been sick for the past 3 mornings and keep going hot and cold and dizzy!!  I am on the dreaded pessaries thought so probably just side effects.

Its a minefield all the symptoms, who knows whats going on, I keep thinking im making myself feel sick  

I hope everyones treatment is going ok.

Luc - any news on your ovulation yet?

Anyone going to test early??    

Is there a set rule that you can test after a certain day?? I promised myself i wouldnt be tempted  

Love to everyone

Louise  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

got my lh surge today. scan went well and having et on saturday. yippppeeeee. am sooo relieved. now im worried bout the thaw. we only have two good ones and three dodgy ones. they will thaw all 5 and put the best back. how did other people's thawing go? how succesful is it?

Newbie, spookedout and Louise really good luck and    for your bfp. did you guys do natural or medicated?

Lucy


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Evening everyone,
Spooked Out, Newbie and Louise, the 2ww is horrible isn't it?. its like torture, yuk. but try to keep positive 
and keep away from those nasty peesticks     .

Lucy,glad you got your surge today . The thaw is the worst bit i reckon, its all out of your hands and in the 
lap of the gods, still five is great, I've just got 3, gulp. still there are success stories with just one frostie  ,
so anythings worth a shot, does your clinic freeze all embryos or just the better ones?
Our  clinic gives a 50/50 defrost rate but it varies from clinic to clinic, and who checks these stats anyway?.

Nichola, your trip sounded fab, you're bound to be anxious, its only natural, you'll just have to take it a day at a time. I found when i was pregnant last time ,when I got too anxious (the night was the worst) it helped listening to a pregnancy relaxation cd - it seemed to help shut off your brain  if you know what i mean. sorry if I'm waffling too much.


Hi to everyone else, Emily , Anne, Gussy, jasminey, sweetiol, camilla.

On the home front, went for my uss today, which was fine , so started my tabs today, have to return on  5th may for follow up uss ,hopefully ET the week after .
Feeling quite negative and depressed today , think its the medication,yuk
Hope to feel better in the morning

speak soon 
ali


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

HI all,

you are mostly sounding well - so that's great.

Jules so sorry to hear your embies didn't make it....

Lucy - I had 3 embryos thawed and 2 made it....mine were mediocre as fresh and only frozen because we insisted upon not destroying any (the clinic would have destroyed them but we're Christians so technically can't 'take a life'). Thawed they had 4 cells at 3 days and were classed as 'good' and 'moderate' - and I'm pregnant so it can be done!!!! 

My BFP is becoming more real - i have GP tomorrow as i need referral to specialist antenatal care due to my medical stuff, thursday scan and midwife on friday! very scary. 
I have read that if the NHS know you have had an early private scan they miss the 12 week dating one, so i have to try not to mention it if i can remember not to - complicated i know! 

Hi to everybody else, hope all is well

nichola.x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Anne hope blood test goes well today, and that u can proceed to transfer real soon 

Spookedout test date amended!! hope ur not going too mad in the 

Newbie how r u bearing up too sweetie hope all is ok

Luc glad to read u have had lh surge  for ur transfer on saturday

Nichola  for ur scan honey

Aliday glad the baseline went ok and u can now start taking the tabs! one step nearer  

Louise half way there sweetie hope the 2nd half of this  goes smoothly and oh so quick!!

Love to anyone i have missed
Best wishes
Emilyxxx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

How are you all?

Lucy - Looks like you are  a few days ahead of me.  I'm not good at checking my own surge, I use to try those ovulation kits, but they never worked for me!!

Spookedout - Only 2 days to go before your BFP 

Emily - Thanks for asking about my blood result.

Today in Australia it is Anzac day, which is a public holiday.  Went to see the doc at 7am this morning as he is there for 2 hours only.  Had my blood taken, told me to come back in the morning for my result and a scan to see where we are.  I also have to have an injection not too sure if it's LH or FSH?  Said he is off on Monday for the whole of May, but he will come in Monday if he has to do ET.  I think I will be ready before then, but won't find out until tomorrow morning.  It would be so mean not to do me (ET that is, for you dirty minds ) cause of one day and be put off for one month!  Thats why I love my clinic as they really do care.

Love, Anne X


----------



## newbie (Sep 29, 2005)

hi everyone im back... havent been on in a while because i have been trying to keep myself busy...

jules so sorry about your news......

i have 2 more days before testing..... and im gettin impatient......i would love to do a test tonight but i am afraid in case it gives me a false reading..... is anyone else going to test early....??

speak to you all soon.......good luck 

sorry my post is so short....

newbie


----------



## Gussy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm sorry I haven't much of a cycle buddy over the last week, I decided to take ome much needed time off work and we don't have broadband at home so abandoned efforts to log on.  Was very pleased to be able to catch up on everyone's news at work this morning!  

Jules - I was so sorry to read your post, you must have been so disappointed and while September seems like a long time away you do seem to have a plan of action and hopefully you can enjoy a probably much needed break without the pressure of the treatments always looming over you over the next few months.  It probably doesn't like it but September will be upon you very soon.

Newbie - stay away from those sticks!  I know so many people at the clinic I go to (ARGC) who say they did an early test and got a negative result only to test positive on the correct day and you really don't want the anxiety of thinking the treatment may have failed when it hasn't.  I really have my fingers crossed for you.  

Anne - it sounds like your clinic are really looking after you and I hope everything is set for the weekend.  

Ali - hope you are feeling a bit better today.  I really think the meds have a huge amount to answer for and you're bound to feel exhausted and run down just with all the emotional energy that has to go into any fertility treatment.  I have really found yoga to help me focus on relaxing and perhaps try to play a CD of relaxing music - it may help.


Louise and Spookout - hope you are doing well and keeping positive, I think the nice warm weather we had last week does at least put everyone in a better frame of mind and hopefully you were able to enjoy the sunshine!

Lucy - I was so pleased to read that everything has gone to plan this month.  I can't believe the time has come round so quickly.  You certainly made the right decision and I'll be thinking about you for ET later this week.

Sorry I'm sure I'm missed a few of you but this thread had grown by 18 pages since I was away last week and it's hard to keep up!  I hope you are all well.

Well, I'm now on day 28 of my cycle and still no sign of ovulation!  This will be the longest cycle I've had in 2 years (they are usually 31 to 35 days) and how typical is it that this has happened this month!  I went back into the clinic today because they think I will ovulate and they wanted to check I hadn't misread the ovulation sticks.  For some reason this month I am really struggling to pick up the LH surge as the lines are looking so similar.  Anyway, still no signs and back in on Friday for another check.  They still think they may be able to work with this cycle as I do normally ovulate so fingers crossed.     I had a hysterocopy done in my last cycle and I wonder if this has thrown things out a bit.  Any advice on this possibility would be appreciated!  In the meantime, I just have to keep waiting.

Very best wishes to everyone.

Becky
xxxxxxxx


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Just a quick update. It's over for me this time. A/F arrived in full force this afternoon. Unbelievably early (it's never early!) I tested using a clearblue. Negative. I'll test again in the morning (day 13), but I'm fully expecting it to be negative. I am setting about accepting that fact over the course of this evening. I would rather not hang onto false hope and don't want to consider any fanciful ideas that it might still be positive. I've got to be realistic. This isn't just spotting. It's full on a/f. 

Good luck to everyone else. I'll keep all my fingers and toes crossed for you all. 

SpookedOut


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Spookedout , so sorry it hasn't worked out fr you this time  

I understand that you don't want to hear about implantation bleeds blah de bah.
Just take care of yourself , some major pampering is needed and don't you still have 3 
left?  
Beleive this is just a setback, you will acheive your dream.
Good luck with whatever you decide to do.
ali


----------



## newbie (Sep 29, 2005)

spooked out i am so sorry - i have pms'd you...xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Spookedout
so sorry to hear your news....was so hoping for a +ve for you......
nichola.x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

oh spooked out im so so sorry , sending you a  . 

try to take care of yourself.

Lucy


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Just a quick one from me

Spookedout so sorry to read ur news sweetie my thoughts are with u and DH


Newbie step away from the peestick    

Love to all

Will do personals tomorrow or thursday

Emilyxx


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Just to confirm that it was a BFN this morning, although th control strip didn't work, but I'm sure that doesn't make much of a difference. 

A/F is in full flow this morning. I've put a call into my hoppie to speak to one of the nurses and see if they can make sense of this. By my reckoning, this is very early and I'm never early. Unless somehow I've got my dates mixed up. Also, up until yesterday morning, I felt pregnant. After two failed fresh cycles and one failed FET, I think its time I sat down with a consultant and discussed what we're going to do differently. There has to be something wrong with me - even though they say we are male factor only. They have never done any tests on me, just blood tests. What else can they do?

SpookedOut


----------



## Gussy (Jun 15, 2005)

Spookedout - I was so sorry to read your news, especially when everything was looking so positive.

I wasn't sure if I should post this but decided to and you can follow it up if you want to.  I was in exactly the same situation as you - 2 x ICSI and 1 x FET - male factor related.  My first ICSI ended in a chemical pregnancy at just under 5 weeks and the other 2 treatments were just BFN.  I felt that I was getting no-where with my clinic who put everything down to bad luck which didn't seem to make sense to me when we always had good eggs. fertilisation and good embryos transferred.  By chance a friend recommended the ARGC as she was treated there sucessfully and now has 3 children although she was told by her orginal clinic there was no chance of her becoming pregnant with or without IVF.

The ARGC have attributed our failures they think to immune problems.  My body has far too many TNF and NK cells which attack the embryos before they have a chance to implant or develop properly.  This was discovered by blood tests - expensive - but worthwhile.  

Anyway, it's just a thought for you to consider.  If you'd like anymore info please do IM me and I'd be really happy to tell you anything you'd like to know.

Still no news from me.  Will keep you all posted!  

Love to all.

Becky
xxx


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks Gussy, your message came at exactly the right time. My clinic are also crying the bad luck explanation. just got off the phone. Bad luck three times after three text book perfect treatments (their description)? Oh, all perfect of course apart from the fact I'm not pregnant, just a small point of detail that.......

If ANYONE has any info they can give me, I'd be delighted to listen. I'm going for a consultation. Time to hit them with some serious questions. I need ammo.........
SpookedOut


----------



## julesmac (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Spooked Out

Sorry to hear about your BFN.

I, like you, am now considering what I should do and have phoned my clinic this morning so say that I'm considering a move elsewhere and am currently awaiting a call back.

I also went see my local doctor yesterday to see if there was anything else I could do in between treatments to help myself and was effectively told no.   I find this very confusing as my body managed to get pregnant naturally once so why can't it do it again (this resulted in miscarriage - but at least there was a BFP)?  I was thinking of trying some more acupuncture or even going to see a nutritional therapist.   My doctors said that there were lots of people/clinics/practitioners waiting to take advantage of vulnerable people undergoing IVF amongst other things and that apart from hope that my body has a miracle or my next round of IVF is successfull there's nothing else I can possibly do......

Sending you a great big hug  

Jules.x.

PS Emily/Lily where should I be posting now since my FET was cancelled on Saturday and will not be on my next IVF cycle until September ?


----------



## louangel (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is ok.

Spookedout - Im so sorry about your BFN, I have followed your 2ww and nearly had positive feelings for you. It is awful and I know so well how you feel especially about wanting more answers as to why it does not work. It's just bad luck does not cut if for me either, when my 2ww is up i just know I will be asking my clinic the same questions!!! Life is unfair!!  If you have more frosties you must try again, all I keep hoping is that its got to work one day!!  Lots of love to you.

Jules - I couldnt agree more with you also, Im the same I got pregnant once myself 5 years ago but miscarried at 6 weeks. Since then nothing!!!  We are unexplained infertility until I had a ectopic now Im one tube down. We have been discussing having the tests to see if my body doesnt agree with pregnancy!! You just get the point where I will have any tests just to try and make sense of it all!!

Im on day 8 of my 2ww and have hit the wall today  

      

I know its way to early to test but I did!!! obvioulsy it was a BFN!!!  It was really stupid of me and I feel that I have let myself down now!! I tested at 11.30am and had been to the loo about 8 times before and have drunk a ton of water so god knows what I was expecting. i think Im just starting to feel helpless. Iv had a good cry and feel a little better. If only the pessaries dint play havoc with you, Im sick, hot, dizzy and boobs like water melons being stuck with knifes and Iv never seen so many veins in them ever!! sorry TMI 

My postivity had all but gone!!

Sorry not a happy post at all, just needed to vent.

Lots of Love and luck to everyone and again sending you a big hug Spooked out

Take care everyone

Love

Louise xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## louangel (Mar 8, 2006)

Oops Spooked out I meant I ahd VERY positive vibes for you not nearly!!
Sorry my typing is crap!!

Louise xx


----------



## julesmac (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Louangel - You must resist that pee stick and think positive!     Remember to visualise, try to relax (which I know is not easy as you'd like to fast fwd to the end of the 2ww!) and have some quiet time to yourself - try listening to some music that reminds you of happy times.   I read in a Zita West book that it was good to do an armoatherpay massage  by someone who knows about fertility in the second week of your 2ww.  Maybe this might help ?  

I have just had a call back from my clinic and HALLALUYA the potential threat of me moving has got me moved up the list from September to, wait for it.....................................June.   I can't believe it!   I am over the moon, I need to get those ultra positive vibes back as I'll be calling them sometime next week as my AF is due and they will give me the drugs for the first stage!!!     

Love to you all     

Jules.x.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Anne hope that ur doing ok
Spookedout... sorry honey i cant offer any advice, but i think theres a thread (u may have looked already so sorry if i am repeating) in the ivf or possibly icsi board for questions to ask at follow up appts

Lou    
very early to test, still time for a change

Jules, i was sorry to read the first part of ur message
glad to read that ur tx is now in june fantastic news

Lilly is doing a thread on the june/july cycle buddies called june/july sunflowers

Luc r u all set for saturday

a quick  to everyone i missed
Emilyxx


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

I just wanted to say thank you, thank you and thank you again for your kind words. Obviously, I am not the first to get a BFN on FF and I won't be the last, but nevertheless, your words were genuine and heartfelt. I am so, so grateful for your kindness. I can't tell you how much difference it made to my day today. 

It is important to remember that although I wasn't lucky this time round, there are lots of occasions that this treatment does work and, by the law of averages, me getting a BFN should mean that more of you lovely people who are left on this board awaiting a result should get your dreamed of BFP. If there is anything positive to come out of this for me, my dream would be for you all to get the result we all dream of - a baby in your arms in 9 months time. 

So please all forget about me and the fact that it didn't work. Don't get negative. Enjoy your chance. I did and I'm sure that for a brief day or two, I was pregnant. On this occassion, it wasn't to be. But that means there are two wee souls out there still searching for a place to stay. I pray that they will settle with one of you. You are wonderful people and all deserve to be mums. 

I will check in from time to time to see how you are all doing. The best of luck to you all!!

Lots of love and    

SpookedOut (Marianne)


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Spooked - Love your last post, it really shows what kind of woman you really are.  However, I'm still really sorry to read of your tx not working for you this time.  Remember it took me 4 goes before I got a BFP even though it ended up being an early mc, so it is all about pot luck!  You take care and I will follow your next tx.

Louise - Keep away from the pee sticks     it's far too early.

Jules - Glad to see that you have move up the list, June is just around the corner, 5 weeks away.

Becky - I know how you feel as I am in a similar situation.

I had my scan done yesterday and was told that I was going to have a late ovulation day 21.  Have to go back Monday to have another scan to see where we are as my follie was only 8mm.  Doc will be on his Holiday, but will come back in Monday to do my scan and to ask another doc to do my ET as he will be away or I could wait another month for him to come back!  I think I will see the other doc for ET!

Emily, how are you going?

Love, Anne X


----------



## newbie (Sep 29, 2005)

hi everyone....

well i did my test this morning and i got a     

i cant believe it we are in shock    

newbiexx


----------



## julesmac (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey Newbie

THAT IS EXCELLENT NEWS - WELL DONE!!!!!            

LOL - Jules.x.

PS  I have just read the abbreviation for LOL and my version of this is Lots of Love (hope I've not offended anyone that thought I meant laugh out loud!)


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Newbie - Fantastic news... Congratulations 

Love, Anne X


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

*Fantastic news Newbie*, well done



snuggle in little one(s)   

Spookedout your last message was lovely ,
it brought tears to my eyes. hope you don't have too long to wait for your dream ,
ali


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

Newbie thats fantastic im really plaesed for you.    you must be   . 

Spooked out just wanted to say what a lovely message you are so sweet to think of others at this time. we wont forget about you though, will carry on thinking of you and hoping next time it will be you. 


Jules i thought lol meant laugh out loud, and thought people seemed to use it in funny ways so now i know what it really means will stop thinking people are a bit odd.  

Anne what a pain to have late ovulation when your waiting around. that happened to me but my clinic were too impatient thought i wasnt gonna ovulate so abandoned the cycle last month. its good to hear you clinic are preapred to wait. 

hope everyone else is doing ok

waiting for saturday to come round for my transfer is taking forever. my clinic havent told me a time yet wish they would so it feels a bit more definite.

lol
Lucy


----------



## Ali (Mar 26, 2002)

Hi all

Have been following your posts for a few weeks now, we had FET on 11 April and we got our results today, BFP.  Can't believe it, honestly thought it hadn't worked.  We have got our 7 week scan on 17 May.

newbie Congratulations on your BFP.

Bye for now
Love Ali x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Newbie   what did i say!!!!!!!!

 to u and DH on ur   

Ali  to you also on your 

Luc hope that saturday is soon upon u and u get a time soon

Anne hope ur ok

Aliday not long now til ur scan bet ya counting the days

Love to everyone else
Emilyxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Mar/Apr 2006 bunnys   ​
       ​
ritzisowner FET     EDD 11/12/06     

Soulcyster FET     

HelenG FET    Natural FET June   

Newbie FET     

Spookedout FET    

louangel FET  Testing 02/05      

   FET   ​
Anne_7 Natural FET April/May Scan 01/05     

Camilla Medicated FET April    

Jasminey Medicated FET April,    

Gussy Natural FET April Scan 11/04 blood test 28/04    

Aliday Medicated FET April/May D/R 09/04 USS 05/05    

Luc FET baseline 13/04 ET 29/04    

sweetielol Medicated FET D/R 31/03 Baseline 18/04    

 Honorary Members  ​
Julesmac FET Embies didnt survive  

   

Emilyxxxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all,
congrats to the BFP's newbie and Ali!!!

Had my first scan today - one beautiful heartbeat....nurse was freaking me out as at first she didn't see anything and the sac does look small - but then there it was - my tiny fred, a grey blob with a flicker in the middle!!!!!! so relieved. 
I'm for another scan in 2 weeks to check the sac has caught up - but now we have seen the heartbeat the risk of miscarriage drops to 5% so trying to enjoy it and relax...due date 11 dec 2006.

take care all, nichola.x


----------



## Gussy (Jun 15, 2005)

Goodness me a lot has happened in a day!!

Newbie and Ali and Nicola - many many congratulations - what fantastic news, you must all be over the moon.           It's so great to read all of the success stories on this great site, it's so encouraging.

Anne - just wanted to wish you all the very best of luck for your scan on Monday.  It's great that your clinic are just rolling on with your cycle.  Mine are trying to do the same but I'm on day 30 now and I had 3 follies at 9.5mm on day 14 so I think that they can't be going anywhere, although the clinic seem to think there may be hope yet.  I have never been this late!  

Spookedout - what a lovely post, it's great that you are already feeling so positive, I am sure that everything will work out for you as well.  I hope that the info I sent you was useful and not too overwhelming.

Lucy - I really hope that everything goes well on Saturday.  I will be thinking about you and sending lots of positive thoughts.  I hope you get to have a very nice rest over the long weekend.    

I am back in for another blood test tomorrow and then we'll see what happens.  AF feels like it will be on it's way before I ovulate so hopefully everything will have settled down for next month, I just hope that i t's just my hysteroscopy that has thrown things out of sync as this is quite unusual.

Much love to you all.

Becky


----------



## newbie (Sep 29, 2005)

hi everyone.....

thanks again for the lovely messages... and congratulations ali on your    

i phoned the clinic today i have to go for a scan in 3 weeks.... cant wait..... dont think it has sunk in yet......just hoping all will be ok.....

longer posts tomorrow... im off to bed im knackered what a day.....

newbiexx


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi Girls,

 to all those BFN's take it easy girlies thinking of you

 to all you BFP's congratulations enjoy and wish all of you the best
for the next 9 months.

I go back to barts on tuesday to see if the provera has done its job along with the synarel
never thought i would say this but roll on 2ww, providing the embryos survive eek.

anyone got any plans for the weekend?? we are off house hunting if we can get mortgage
sure the banks will laugh at us, still you have to try.

ttfn mel xx
-


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Becky - Looks like your follies are growing at the same rate as mine. However, I hae noticed that the cycle folowwing IVF has always been longer for me 34-37 so it could be the same for you, which is ok.

Are you going back for another scan and blood test to determine when you will ovulate? I have been told day 21, which will be a 35 cycle. Will keep you posted on my scan which I will have tomorrow.

Enjoy your weekend.

Love, Anne X

P.S We both will have ET this cycle, our bodies are getting ready for the embies to implant


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*New home this way ladies

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,56238.0.html

Emilyxxxx
*


----------

